# CESARO aka "The King Of Swing" is a Paul Heyman Guy



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cesaro was the proper choice as the victor in The Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal. Cesaro is arguably the most consistent in-ring worker this year and he has plenty of momentum now. I am highly intrigued to see what he does in the next few months now that he is aligned with Paul Heyman. He still has the growing support from the fans so the dynamic there will be fun to follow.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I see Cesaro vs Bryan in Summerslam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

LOL at me for picking Rusev to win that battle royal. Happy Cesaro got it though, I've enjoyed his work this year. Would love for a Bryan/Cesaro match for the WWE title in the near future.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Cesaro will be a flop, remember this comment....


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

One of my favourite to watch in the ring, his moveset is so unique and his strength is freakish. Great to see him win it and get his moment.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

He deserves this push as well. Incredibly talented and strong in the ring. He does need better mic work. But, he has the crowd behind him. Hopefully, we have a Bryan Vs CESARO for the title in the near future.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Cesaro was my original pick to win this match, i thought he was taken out when he was added to the Tag Title match. That was a big moment for him at WrestleMania.. Cesaro lifting Big Show and throwing him out of the ring will be remembered for a long time. I just expected a body slam, i didn't think he would throw him out.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Just hope WWE doesn't end up pushing him for month then sending him back down the card to become comedy filler.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

but he lost to cena so he must of been buried right

oh wait..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Knew he was gonna win the Battle Royal even though he wasn't listed. Afraid WWE will mess up his character and turn him into Sheamus 2.0, he already had a very crummy interview with Renee Young that had him say "I won the Battle Royal and all Jack has is a stupid haircut." childish, useless, and underhanded comments remind me of Sheamus's initial face run. Horrible.

Crossing my fingers something good comes from Cesaro's push, I don't want him taking Swagger's entire gimmick and burying him to be in vain.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I can't get over how big that damn trophy is


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

So is Cesaro just gonna like....carry that big ass trophy around with him?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Black Jesus said:


> So is Cesaro just gonna like....carry that big ass trophy around with him?


I heard he's going to pull it around on a Radio Flyer. Obviously his first big sponsorship gig.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

There have been countless times Cesaro has had momentum and they haven't gone far with it. !st time he had momentum was as US Champ and having great matches with Sheamus and still being protected but then they had him yodeling for some reason. And last was him beating then champ Orton and looking great. He then tapped to Cena at EC and went back to being midcard with Swagger as the Real Americans.

He has the talent to reach upper midcarder and hopefully main eventer. Would love for this win to propel him but they could have a few times before and haven't.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Shame Swagger is gonna be his first victim in his soon to be crappy push.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I am not a fan, but he was amazing in the battle royal.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

*They will drop the ball with Cesaro. Watch. *

Just wait until he runs into Cena's character, cause remember young talent has to run through Cena, he even said so himself. 

(and speaking of Cena, Cena already tried to undercut Cesaro's wins leading up to EC)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Honestly, WWE did a GREAT job of putting Cesaro over last night. Lots of people have been calling for him to receive that extra nudge for ages, but by letting the fans stew and desire a breakout for so long they built up enough emotion so that when they _finally_ pulled the trigger it caused a tidal wave reaction amongst fans at Mania, TWICE no less. Having him go over in a match where they played up the call back to Hogan slamming Andre was neat, as was the highlighting of his strength which has no doubt been a part of him getting so over.

He has that charming charisma that can take him to at least the upper midcard as a permanent fixture, while his move set and general ability to structure great matches will always keep him over. Obviously he also looks like a main eventer. If he's allowed more mic time to become comfortable with WWE's overly scripted nature of promos then he will have the final piece of the puzzle.

Obviously this could all be futile with WWE's track record of horrendous stop/start booking (Cesaro has already experienced it in the past), but if WWE stick by him he could be a hell of a player.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> *They will drop the ball with Cesaro. Watch. *
> 
> Just wait until he runs into Cena's character, cause remember young talent has to run through Cena, he even said so himself.
> 
> (and speaking of Cena, Cena already tried to undercut Cesaro's wins leading up to EC)


He can also run with Bryan now and Bryan would have no trouble putting the guy over.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Brandough said:


> Cesaro will be a flop, remember this comment....


Even if he is people won't remember it at all but i expect you will spam it a bit more (you have already said this...).


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Why are people expecting a Bryan/Cesaro feud? Cesaro is a face now so it wouldn't make much sense. Maybe a throw-away title match at a show like MITB or something, but not at a PPV like Summerslam.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



TakeMyGun said:


> Why are people expecting a Bryan/Cesaro feud? Cesaro is a face now so it wouldn't make much sense. Maybe a throw-away title match at a show like MITB or something, but not at a PPV like Summerslam.


Depends. If they book Bryan like they did Bret Hart back when as a fighting champion who is gonna give title shots to others he feels have been held back they could pull off a face/face match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

doesn't matter if Cesaro is face now the reports months ago said that Cesaro gonna have a top match in Summerslam so...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Redzero said:


> doesn't matter if Cesaro is face now the reports months ago said that Cesaro gonna have a top match in Summerslam so...


Keep Cesaro away from Bryan. Neither of them should be losing anytime soon. There are so many heels to choose from for Cesaro.. Bray, HHH, Batista, Orton, Cena (not a heel but always faces babyfaces), and the new top heel Lesnar. They don't need to face each other.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Cesaro/Bryan? That's genius. Take two guys that you want the entire audience to get behind, and then put them into a match to split the audience on both of them. Daniel Bryan will win _that_ battle, and then that would mess up Cesaro's momentum, especially because that's not a match he's going to win.

Book Cesaro against someone the crowd can hate, absolutely not the top babyface in the company!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Revil Fox said:


> I can't get over how big that damn trophy is


Ha, I didn't know if he'd have the strength left to lift it after lifting big show


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Nice to see the guy getting a push, hopefully it actually manifests into something. If not, inb4cenawinslol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Redzero said:


> doesn't matter if Cesaro is face now the reports months ago said that Cesaro gonna have a top match in Summerslam so...


I bet it is Brock/Bryan and Cena/Cesaro at Summerslam.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Knew he was gonna win the Battle Royal even though he wasn't listed. Afraid WWE will mess up his character and turn him into Sheamus 2.0, he already had a very crummy interview with Renee Young that had him say "I won the Battle Royal and all Jack has is a stupid haircut." childish, useless, and underhanded comments remind me of Sheamus's initial face run. Horrible.
> 
> Crossing my fingers something good comes from Cesaro's push, I don't want him taking Swagger's entire gimmick and burying him to be in vain.


This sounds like a very serious case of you not knowing what kayfabe is. (Y)


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Finally, possibly my favorite wrestler on the roster. His move set and work that he puts into the ring is brilliant so I'm glad we might see him being pushed further up the rankings.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

He better keep that theme music and "We the people". People might not want to admit it but those are two reasons he got over so huge.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

He was the only one that could have won the cluster of the Battle Royal and made the battle royal interesting. It was not a very good moment until he tossed out Big Show. Good for him. He's a good character, wrestles well, very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

The only thing is, he's gonna need a gimmick. Something that will make him stand out and connect with the audience.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Gwilt said:


> The only thing is, he's gonna need a gimmick. Something that will make him stand out and connect with the audience.


They're giving him the Real American gimmick, it was pretty obvious at Mania. The dude couldn't connect/become relevant with the audience without it.

/cough/it's stupid that the swiss guy keeps the gimmick/cough/


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

If he needs to bring that trophy around with him to shows for any length of time, then someone is definitely ribbing him. That thing is hilariously absurd


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

If he ever develops an interesting character or the ability to portray one then he'll have my support.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Redzero said:


> doesn't matter if Cesaro is face now the reports months ago said that Cesaro gonna have a top match in Summerslam so...



At Summerslam he will get to face that young up and coming underdog John Cena who will have to beat all the odds 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



X-Train said:


> At Summerslam he will get to face that young up and coming underdog John Cena who will have to beat all the odds
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Perhaps I'm bitter, but I would laugh my ass off if that happens.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I suspect Jack Swagger is going to smash the hell out of that trophy sooner than later to kick off their break-up feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I suspect Jack Swagger is going to smash the hell out of that trophy sooner than later to kick off their break-up feud.


I want a legit feud between them, but I also want a face run for Swagger eventually. If he broke that trophy none of the fans would forgive him, ever. There's enough there already for them to feud and we all know it's gonna be a b/s feud to stroke Cesaro's ego and bury Swagger, so there's no point in the WWE putting too much effort into it.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably the Real Americans will break up tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Probably the Real Americans will break up tonight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do they have to officially say it or something? I was 100% sure that they did last night until people started bringing up them doing it tonight...idek.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

F*ck yeah, Cesaro without a doubt deserves a huge push, dude is talented and stays outta trouble. Hopefully he gets a WWE Title push, maybe not win it, YET, but him vs Bryan would be awesome. honestly, I see him winning the MITB.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I honestly didn't expect Cesaro to win the match. I hoped that he would, but I certainly didn't expect it. It's great to see WWE getting behind the guy. He's an outstanding performer and really deserves the spot. The imagery behind Cesaro scooping Show up and dropping him over the top-rope was amazing. Shades of Hogan slamming Andre. I hope this is the moment that propels Cesaro on his journey towards the main-event.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> F*ck yeah, Cesaro without a doubt deserves a huge push, dude is talented and stays outta trouble. Hopefully he gets a WWE Title push, maybe not win it, YET, but him vs Bryan would be awesome. honestly, I see him winning the MITB.


I think it is possible he wins MITB. If there were two world titles I could see him getting on but now with one that scene is already to crowded. I see Cesaro movintg to mid to upper mid-card over the next year and moonlighting in the main event but not a full main eventer I think he'll be behind these guys Cena, Bryan, Orton, Batista, Shemus and Reigns.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

A few points after reading this thread;

1, Cesaro is too unique in the ring to be the next Sheamus. Even if he cuts cringe worthy promos it wouldn't matter as much given how strong that guy is. He is a genetic freak.
2, We won't get Bryan v. Cesaro in the near future as Cesaro has just turned face. I can see us getting Bryan v. Lesnar at some stage, Lesnar winning the title and then Cesaro facing Lesnar but that is way down the road.
3, I picked Cesaro to win from the outset and had a bet on him, changed my mind when he was delisted from the battle royal so was relieved to see him readded. 

What a fucking moment though, how on earth did he manage to do that?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I just realized the irony in the fact the RAs would preach against foreigners stealing Americans' jobs and Cesaro literally stole Swagger's gimmick, music, and chant and now I can't stop laughing because I don't even know if the irony was intentional or not.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Well at least Swagger kept the heel manager for him.

I think at least


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

The idea that Cesaro is only over because of Zeb and the gimmick/chant is absurd.

The chant wasn't nearly as over until he started doing it midmatch/post big moves. 

as well as the kayfabe achievement/strength feat/ WM moment, its a great sign that the crow booed Show who is over as a face atm.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

This was more shocking than Undertaker's streak ending, to me. I jumped out and "Get the Fuck out of here!" when Cesaro won. I walked around the room getting laughed at while doing his chest pump thing. I regret nothing. cesaro_ROCKS!



Brandough said:


> Cesaro will be a flop, remember this comment....


nope, reality has proven you wrong. 


Codarik said:


> Shame Swagger is gonna be his first victim in his soon to be crappy push.


Let's hope not. He doesn't need to bury Swagger. That's what their fighting leading up to Mania was for, so there wouldn't have to be a follow up feud, one of them getting buried. I could be wrong of course, but this is my hope.


AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> *They will drop the ball with Cesaro. Watch. *


And he'll pick that ball up, swing it, throw it out of the ring, and then give it a neutralizer, without breaking a sweat. 


Botchamaniac45 said:


> Probably the Real Americans will break up tonight.


well, unless you're making a time joke, they already sort of did.


BehindYou said:


> The idea that Cesaro is only over because of Zeb and the gimmick/chant is absurd.
> 
> The chant wasn't nearly as over until he started doing it midmatch/post big moves.
> 
> as well as the kayfabe achievement/strength feat/ WM moment, its a great sign that the crow booed Show who is over as a face atm.


It's not absurd, it has a lot to do with his success. 1) it got him consistent TV time 2) He and Swagger were great together 3) although a heel gimmick, it was clearly over and WWE could play with it in multiple ways

But I do agree with you that Cesaro didn't steal Swagger's gimmick. He was a part of it, but then went his own way. I expect a little bit of a harsher heel tone from Zeb from here on out, at least toward Cesaro, but not a full blown heel Real Americans thingy. 

Breaking up is hard, especially when you're getting dumped (literally) by Cesaro.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

So happy for him, legit beast in the ring, amazingly strong, top worker and future maineventer no doubt.

I see him in the title picture before the years end.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

The Cesaro push is real y'all. Only made sense he'd win who else could even carry that thing>


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I think Cesaro did the most work of anyone last night at Mania, over Bryan even. They both had two matches, but I physically think Cesaro exerted more energy I guess. So, point is, cesaro_ROCKS! 

As long as there isn't an iron man match between bryan and Cesaro I'm happy. I hate iron man matches, although there's would be amazing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Thomazbr said:


> Well at least Swagger kept the heel manager for him.
> 
> I think at least


He'll lose against Cesaro tonight and Zeb will drop him, I'm calling it now. WWE isn't invested in this feud when it's painfully obvious the only person majority of people who have cared about is Cesaro. In addition, Swagger's only won like 4 matches since the RAs have formed, he's eaten all the pins left and right, and he's been booked as the weak link and been made to look like a little bitch every week by Cesaro since their dissention started. Cesaro would not benefit from a feud, so I doubt it'll happen.

I'm glad he's getting a push, but the fact Swagger is so beyond buried at this point as a result of it has left me to really not give a damn about Cesaro at the moment.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> It's not absurd, it has a lot to do with his success. 1) it got him consistent TV time 2) He and Swagger were great together 3) although a heel gimmick, it was clearly over and WWE could play with it in multiple ways


 I didnt say it wasnt part of him goign over, I'm sayign its absurd to say it is the only reason he is over aka:



> They're giving him the Real American gimmick, it was pretty obvious at Mania. The dude couldn't connect/become relevant with the audience without it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



BehindYou said:


> I didnt say it wasnt part of him goign over, I'm sayign its absurd to say it is the only reason he is over aka:


I probably should have been more clear in the fact that people did not pay attention to him/actually recognize the talent he did have until he was given someone else's gimmick, which had a big part in grabbing people's attention. He couldn't get over with his own gimmick, that's just straight up fact. There were no "Cesaro section" signs during his US title reign or while he yodeled his ass down the ring.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

There aren't many guys on the current roster who I consider a beast, but Cesaro is a beast and it was great to see him have his moment. Hopefully, his face turn means that we'll see the UFO in the near future.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

The crowd eat uo the big swing, I think the UFO would create some insane pops as its 10x more impressive.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Cesaro's in ring ability drew me to him before the real american's thing started. he reminds me of an old school bad ass wrestler. I love those uppercuts of his. Jack Swagger has never drew me in, I have always found him boring and unentertaining.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I can't wait for the crowd tonight for Cesaro. His repetition will be amazing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I'm so happy Cesaro is getting pushed, but where do they go from here? Bryan is the man, and the midcard titles are a step down at this point. I guess there's MITB, but that's been a curse lately too (see Sandow). I just hope they don't keep him in a holding pattern for too long 



Revil Fox said:


> I can't get over how big that damn trophy is





Black Jesus said:


> So is Cesaro just gonna like....carry that big ass trophy around with him?


It's ridiculous they couldn't get a better looking trophy than that. That looks cheap and old. The "gold" looks like spray painted hard plastic. Why couldn't they have an all gold one like the G1 Climax trophy. Hell, even the KOTR trophy Edge carried around looks light years better than that.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

I'm real pumped for his push. He's a beast in the ring, and even though English isn't his first language, he's ok on the mic and has real personality. 

I also see him in the title picture by the end of the year, and expect him to win MITB. However i'm not in favour of him going up against Bryan at this time. I know face vs face feuds can work, but at the moment i'd rather focus on Bryan as the face against heel challengers for now.

I also wouldn't mind seeing Cesaro one on one with Big Show again just to see him swing the giant around and drop the Neutralizer on him. The guy is just freakish strong.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

No one has mentioned this thus far but someone needs to tell Cesaro to get rid of that new jacket. It's a fashion travesty and I can't take him seriously with it on.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Maybe he is winning this year's Money in the Bank briefcase; is just one briefcase now so it will be a bigger deal.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

It's about that time of the month where Big Show flip flops back to a heel, and works a nice little program with Cesaro where the big man actually puts Cesaro over. Feud could be based off of the fact that Big Show lost the "Andre the Giant" battle royale, and he's pissed because he claims a real big man should've won it. There's your headline.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

This guy is a fucking beast. "It took 4 referees to bring the trophy to the ring yet the Swiss superman lifts the trophy himself". But man, I'm really happy for the guy, dude never fails to entertain in the ring, him and Swagger made a good tag team but it's time to move on. Don't be too pissed off Jack Thwagger. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



S.A.M. said:


> This guy is a fucking beast. "It took 4 referees to bring the trophy to the ring yet the Swiss superman lifts the trophy himself". But man, I'm really happy for the guy, dude never fails to entertain in the ring, him and Swagger made a good tag team but it's time to move on. Don't be too pissed off Jack Thwagger. :lol


I'm glad Swagger won't have to limit his moveset to make Cesaro look good anymore. I'm, however, pissed that Cesaro has literally copy and pasted his gimmick and left him in the dust. It really bothers me. Swagger is going to be buried either way, they could have at least left him the cool theme music and chant.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

that's a fair point. Who will keep that Bomb-Ass theme?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> *I think Cesaro did the most work of anyone last night at Mania, over Bryan even. *They both had two matches, but I physically think Cesaro exerted more energy I guess. So, point is, cesaro_ROCKS!
> 
> As long as there isn't an iron man match between bryan and Cesaro I'm happy. I hate iron man matches, although there's would be amazing.


Bryan wrestled two MOTN and twice as long as Cesaro. Cesaro kicked ass, but gonna have to respectfully disagree with the bold


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> that's a fair point. Who will keep that Bomb-Ass theme?


Cesaro, of course. Although it makes no logical sense for him to keep the Real American gimmick, but since everyone is so high off of him and majority never cared about Swagger, no one is gonna question why the Swiss dude stole an American Patriotic gimmick from a legitimate born and raised American, lmfao.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*What's Next For Cesaro?*

We talked forever about this Andre tourney being a launchpad for someone. Wonder what they'll do with Cesaro now that he's slammed the Giant?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What's Next For Cesaro?*

Quick feud with Swagger then MITB.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

This man is awesome he's the real deal the future of this company are him and Bray, the sooner that geek nerd uncharismatic 5 foot 2 hobbit loses the belt and someone like Antonio wins it the better.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Hoping WWE doesnt drop the ball on Cesaro, My Favorite Moment of the Night when he lifted The Big Show and won.
The CesaroMovement


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Random thought...why the HELL did they waste money on making Swagger and Cesaro matching ring gear when theydisbanded at that match? Seems like a waste to me...I mean it'd be one thing if they both just got new ring gear, but they match and Swagger's even has the Gadsden snake on the back.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Atletichampiones said:


> This man is awesome he's the real deal the future of this company are him and Bray, the sooner that geek nerd uncharismatic 5 foot 2 hobbit loses the belt and someone like Antonio wins it the better.


This is what makes me realize why wrestling is in a perpetual downfall. The fans have no clue as to what makes a success, or not. I don't care how great Antonio is in the ring, he isn't entertaining on the whole. Fans will only like his moves for so long. You have to be the complete package. His accent is awful and his delivery is so, so. Cesaro does not have charisma and his greatest pops come from his big swing. His wrestling skill will always wow folks, but he is not the future of the company. He isn't even Main Event material. At best he is a top 5 heel who is lucky that he isn't surrounded by better heel talent. Cesaro is about as interesting as Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



truk83 said:


> This is what makes me realize why wrestling is in a perpetual downfall. The fans have no clue as to what makes a success, or not. I don't care how great Antonio is in the ring, he isn't entertaining on the whole. Fans will only like his moves for so long. You have to be the complete package. His accent is awful and his delivery is so, so. Cesaro does not have charisma and his greatest pops come from his big swing. His wrestling skill will always wow folks, but he is not the future of the company. He isn't even Main Event material. At best he is a top 5 heel who is lucky that he isn't surrounded by better heel talent. Cesaro is about as interesting as Alberto Del Rio.


I'm laughing that you think you're a wrestling booker, who alone is "in the know" about what a star is.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Can't wait to see Cesaro get the push he deserves.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Ithil said:


> I'm laughing that you think you're a wrestling booker, who alone is "in the know" about what a star is.


What I said is the truth. Cesaro will never be a draw and he isn't the total package. He is seriously overrated by the IWC.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Great news, he is talented and pretty over and on his way to ME scene by next year.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



truk83 said:


> What I said is the truth. Cesaro will never be a draw and he isn't the total package. He is seriously overrated by the IWC.


"The truth" is a wildly broad prediction for the rest of Cesaro's entire life? I'm not sure you know the meaning of that word.
You might have said the same for Bryan when he was a technically gifted guy in 2010, not known for his mic skills or "charisma" (the most misused word in wrestling), beloved by the IWC, not known too much by the audience at large. Four years later....


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Cesaro should have an IC Title run, particularly since he's European, and hold it through WM31 and should be catching the midcarders that want a strap. When he finally loses it, a match with Cena(which he wins), and then he'll be top card vying for the big kahuna.

Basically you have the singles midcarders, who swap the US belt, the head of those midcarders, which should be IC Title.. Cena as a separator.. and the Top Carders who play for the WWE Title.

Right now the Top Carders are Bryan, Cena, Bray(who punched his ticket with a feud and match against Cena), Orton, and the part timers of Batista and Lesnar.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

woops. wrong thread. 

But oh boy! Go Cesaro and Hogan in the same ring :mark:

GTFO! GTFO! GTFO!

Tell me something! sjdghnlfgnef :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

THE KING OF SWING! A PAUL HEYMAN GUY!!!!!!! 

CESARO AND LESNAR ON THE SAME TEAM!!!!
:mark:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Antonio Cesaro IS hEYMAN gUY


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: CESARO's Push*

Paul Heyman Guy now :cesaro :heyman2


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

Perfect!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

This is awesome on so many levels. My favourite active wrestler aligning with my favourite person in wrestling. Cesaro's needed a mouthpiece, and he gets the GOAT.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

This is an amazing Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

So let me get this straight, Cesaro takes something of a face turn, and joins in the stable with the *currently till he quits again* most hated man in the company?
#realityera! :lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

pls do better than Ryback and Axel did. Don't fuck this up.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

GET IN!!!!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

So..lemme get this straight... Cesar, a Paul Heyman guy is a face...Brock Lesnar, a Paul Heyman guy, is a monster heel? Okay then.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

I would love to here anyone who thinks Cesaro cant wrestle or isnt the total package to tell me how this is not going to elevate him to a world title?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

Awesome. This is gonna be a match made in heaven. Love how the crowd went from hating Heyman earlier to loving Cesaro being a Heyman guy. Part of me was worried they'd swerve and make it a set up where Swagger is the real next Heyman Guy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

Cesaro being a face with a Heel manager though.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Shepard said:


> pls do better than Ryback and Axel did. Don't fuck this up.


Well Cesaro is the best technical wrestler in the business I think he will do just fine.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

Damnit Hawkke, you beet me to it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

YES! YES! YES! :mark:

This is GODLY.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

Hopefully this is set up so Cesaro and Lesnar could feud later on.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

I like the pairing...if they want to keep Cesaro heel. If not, I'm not sure about this at all. One thing's for sure though...Swagger's toast. Dead. Finished. A squash is headed his way. No way they make him look good in a feud against these two.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Shepard said:


> pls do better than Ryback and Axel did. Don't fuck this up.


Aw man that signature you have of Heyman now I saw someone on a forum have this a year or two ago and didn't expect it to animate, it creeped me the fuck out haha 

On topic though, I hope they give Cesaro a replacement trophy to have in his home!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Shepard said:


> pls do better than Ryback and Axel did. Don't fuck this up.


Cesaro is genuinely talented, and over. Ryback and Axel are not. Just because they threw two flops at Heyman who couldn't be helped despite their best efforts doesn't mean that going with Heyman is a curse. Look at Punk and Lesnar.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

They are setting up Lesnar vs Cesaro in the long run. Cesaro will be massively build up in 1-1.5 years and after a year or 2 he will be ready to ME and they will turn him against Heyman and Lesnar. Lesnar has a long contract so he'll stay. 

This will also allow Bryan vs Cesaro after Bryan beats Lesnar is Summerslam since Lesnar won't stay to start a Title Reign.

BTW Can you imagine Lesnar vs Cesaro?

Pound for Pound 2 Beats fighting it our. Cesaro beating the hell out of Lesnar will be funny to watch


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

It's a great way to keep Heyman on TV while Brock is cashing his cheques at home


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

I remember reading that Heyman wanted Cesaro before he got Axel.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is genuinely talented, and over. Ryback and Axel are not. Just because they threw two flops at Heyman who couldn't be helped despite their best efforts doesn't mean that going with Heyman is a curse. Look at Punk and Lesnar.


Very true. Heyman's stock is super high following Lesnars win too. I'm probably more worried than I have to be. Hopefully this is only the start of what could be a super year for the swiss superman.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*

I had my doubts about Cesaro having a legitimate shot at the main event, but aligning with Heyman might be exactly what he needs to be a star.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is so fucking awesome! :mark: This means Cesaro is getting new music .


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Shepard said:


> Very true. Heyman's stock is super high following Lesnars win too. I'm probably more worried than I have to be. Hopefully this is only the start of what could be a super year for the swiss superman.


Also being with Heyman gives them a chance to turn him heel or at least a tweener. The future matchups would all be against faces for the title. Cena, Bryan, Reigns. So at least we know Heyman can draw heat no matter what.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol @ that sick suplex of Swagger.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Cesaro is talent guy and i said this long time ago...Cesaro should be heyman guy instead of Axel, when Heyman announce Axel as Heyman guy and i said to myself "he's fucking done will not last that long".

Ziggler should be Heyman guy aswell...such a talent.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"King of Swing" Meh. I was hoping for more a badass character. 

It all seemed so rushed. 

But Ceraro with Heyman as the end result is perfect for the long run.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Callisto said:


> That didn't just happen. Lord Jesus, that suplex just didn't just happen.
> 
> 
> Oh my god. OH MY FUCKING GOD. Woo chile, the Holy Spirit of James Brown just manifested my body and flew right out of my ass. LORD I FEEL GOOD.
> ...


Time for a new animated avatar of that move.. eh! Seriously.. I just about fell out of my chair when he did that too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cesaro SUCKS, border hopping jerk imo. Should be a good ER match thou if it happens. :agree:


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

King of Swing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I was hoping Cesaro would be the Heyman guy when it was revealed to be Axel, now it has come to fruition :mark:


Just quoting myself from earlier here. I'm sure when I was watching that Raw, others were hoping it was Cesaro as well. Cesaro wasn't as over with the crowd back then (not even close) and who knows how it would have turned out. I'm just glad it finally happened. Heyman is now managing two freaks of nature, bah gawd.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I think it's ace Cesaro being the new Heyman guy, didn't see it coming but it was a nice surprise!!!!!

Though this Axel stick though (still) the guy is real talented in the ring, he's just not very comfortable on the mic, that's about it!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm excited for this. Hopefully it turns out great. Like Shepard I do have some fears they'll turn him into a goon to job to whoever Lesnar is feuding with. However, Cesaro is more talented than Axel or Ryback so I believe he'll do well and get over even if he looks like shit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Brandough said:


> Cesaro will be a flop, remember this comment....


Looking like a solid prediction there, friend.

:saul


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I was hoping for this for a long time.

one of the few long term predictions I got right


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:mark: So looking forward to his feud with Swagger. We all know the outcome, but by God the promos between Heyman and Colter will be magic and Swagger and Cesaro will be putting on the MOTYs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Epic moment but wondering how it will work. Was hoping for a face run but Heyman being his manager kinda hurts that. Not sure he can get the crowd to boo him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Great move for him and Heyman. Heyman has had a few poor links of late, so it's good for him as a manager. Obvious why it's good for Cesaro.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

dear god cesaro is strong, "retard" strong as they use to say, that suplex on swagger was insane


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great moment. I marked the fuck out for it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CESARO is a Paul Heyman Guy*



Shepard said:


> pls do better than Ryback and Axel did. Don't fuck this up.


Ryback and Axel are shit. No need to worry


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

It's nice to see Cesaro being paired with Heyman, but it should have happened a long time ago. Also now you have Cesaro as face, but Heyman just managed Lesnar who broke the holy streak. It's a conflict.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lesnar/Cesaro a future feud :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The thought of Cesaro & Brock Lesnar feuding/interacting/having a match/being in the same faction:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait...so they decide to put Heyman, a heel with Cesaro..someone who's getting over with the crowd?

Cesaro was doing well alone..why put him with a manager? I think putting Heyman with him will hurt his appeal with other crowds.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn, Heyman made "King of Swing" into a thing just like that


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Me and my fiancé simultaneously started cheering when he said he was a Paul heyman guy. Perfect together and can do wonders for cesaro this year. Can't wait to see it. I think he does win money in the bank tho


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was hoping Cesaro would be paired with Heyman before he eventually debuted with Axel so I'm happy to see it finally happened. I'm not sure if he's a face or a tweener at this point but I'm still excited either way.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Build Cesaro up give him the IC title give him meaningful feuds with it like best of 7 series give him IC Title match main eventing Raw, Steele Cage, TLC Match survivor series elimination match with him being the sole survivor. 

Let him win the Rumble Lesnar VS Cesaro WM 31 MAIN EVENT New Star he is already over now imagine him with this booking what he could be.:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This was Awesome. I Marked out Last Night and I Marked out again tonight when he revealed he was a Paul Heyman Guy. Plz dont fuck this up WWE plz. The CesaroMovement


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It really is confusing now with Heyman being added to the fold. I mean Cesaro has just turned face and is getting huge reactions from the fans and almost everything he does in the ring is a crowd pleaser move. Now with Lesnar being the most hated heel on the roster and Heyman is his mouth piece to get heat, i just don't see how its gonna work with Cesaro. One minute Heyman will be insulting everyone standing beside Lesnar getting major heat then the next he'll be ringside managing one of the crowds favorites.

I love them pairing him with Heyman since it tells me they're gonna really push him but its just really odd since Heyman is a heel and Cesaro is a face.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So WTF is Cesaro? Face or Heel?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I dunno, I understand what people are saying here with the heel/face thing but some heels are cheered (Stone Cold) and it really gets over, it's hard to explain what I mean but basically we can still have good heels that are over which I think Cesaro could become, he'll just be a popular guy doing heelish things and not face things which sometimes works (specially when the talent is so good).

I mean is Dolph Ziggler technically a face now?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Me and my fiancé simultaneously started cheering when he said he was a Paul heyman guy. Perfect together and can do wonders for cesaro this year. Can't wait to see it. I think he does win money in the bank tho


time for some cesaro beybays!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure how to feel about this. I mean Cesaro seemed like he was going to be turned face. But pairing him with Heyman who is a huge heel at this point creates an odd dynamic. Obviously Heyman can't turn face at this stage. But even if Cesaro remains heel it won't work. He'll be cheered nonetheless.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I dunno, I understand what people are saying here with the heel/face thing but some heels are cheered (*Stone Cold*) and it really gets over, it's hard to explain what I mean but basically we can still have good heels that are over which I think Cesaro could become, he'll just be a popular guy doing heelish things and not face things which sometimes works (specially when the talent is so good).
> 
> I mean is *Dolph Ziggler* technically a face now?


Stone Cold was a heel, but after he started getting cheers, he became a tweener.
Dolph Ziggler is a face.

I am uncertain where they will go with this, but I'm confident it will work out.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Is Cesaro Face or Heel? Who gives a shit. 

He's fucking awesome. Period.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Did I mention Cesaro will be a flop tho :troll


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Cesaro and Heyman can't work in the long run if Cesaro is to get over as a face. Expecting Lesnar to rip him to shreds upon his return.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> So WTF is Cesaro? Face or Heel?


Tweener. Reality Era, brah.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Cesaro with Heyman nigh-guarantees three things:
- Cesaro's largest weakness (micwork) is now covered by the best promo guy in wrestling today;
- WWE aren't going to waste the heat Heyman has from managing the guy that broke the Streak - Cesaro is going to get pushed _hard,_ face or heel;
- Cesaro vs Lesnar is a strong possibility down the road, which will be one hell of a match.

I'm prepared to wait this out and see where it goes. Heel Cesaro with Heyman has at least as much of a chance of getting over as Face Cesaro with cheesy promos.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_I :mark: as soon as he told Zeb he was a "Paul Heyman Guy" it's like finally Cesaro has rightfully arrived now that he has Heyman on his side I see nothing but big things for him the rest of 2014 and onward. :_


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oddball said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about this. I mean Cesaro seemed like he was going to be turned face. But pairing him with Heyman who is a huge heel at this point creates an odd dynamic. Obviously Heyman can't turn face at this stage. But even if Cesaro remains heel it won't work. He'll be cheered nonetheless.


There were lots of cheers during Heyman's promo. Brock and Cesaro are the cool heels of the "Reality Era." It makes sense to based on the comments Vince has made and who they most likely will be feuding with.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Brandough said:


> Did I mention Cesaro will be a flop tho :troll


Those pops he got sure help your case...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally a guy who embodies a true Paul Heyman Guy. I like it. I can't help but think of Lesnar vs. Cesaro in the not so distant future. Excellent way to make Cesaro WWE Champion for the first time.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Cesaro should sing this :


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Oddball said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about this. I mean Cesaro seemed like he was going to be turned face. But pairing him with Heyman who is a huge heel at this point creates an odd dynamic. Obviously Heyman can't turn face at this stage.


Heyman's good enough that he can play both a great heel and a great face on the same night and get massive heat both times.

Cesaro is clearly a face, and Paul Heyman is his advocate. Brock Lesnar is clearly a heel, and Paul Heyman is his advocate.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If one needs a kayfabe reason to justify this, it would be easy to say that the core of Heyman's character is a shrewd, unconventional but extremely effective manager, promoter and agent of sorts whom in effort to always heighten his great profile sees alot in Cesaro and has offered his services. Face or heel, cultivating champions and promotion is Paul's kayfabe game, hence I could easily see him switch back and forth, and besides that Lesnar is not a full timer obviously, and Cesaro will be Paul's focus for some time. On Cesaro's end, he looks to ascend quickly up the ranks, has seen his success remain stagnant with the insulting Zeb, sees the results being a Paul Heyman Guy can bring, and decided to jump ship in a career decision. Mutually beneficial, easy to explain


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Whether or not you are 'face' or 'heel' depends on what the audience says. If they cheer, he's a face.

Also, being paired with Heyman is NEVER a bad thing, for anyone. That man is GOD


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Green said:


> Also, being paired with Heyman is NEVER a bad thing


Or in some peoples cases a good thing either. :axel

Poor Axel.. One of the very few who failed to capitalize being paired with the GOAT


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Or in some peoples cases a good thing either. :axel
> 
> Poor Axel.. One of the very few who failed to capitalize being paired with the GOAT


The problem with Axel was that he brought nothing to the table. Heyman had him covered on the mic, but Axel just couldn't draw anyone in with his actions in the ring like Lesnar and Cesaro can.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Or in some peoples cases a good thing either. :axel
> 
> Poor Axel.. One of the very few who failed to capitalize being paired with the GOAT


Axel was pretty horrible, yeah, solid in the ring, poor on the mic, should have never done ANY talking. He was booked insanely weak as well tbh. His debut didn't have any impact because of the count out, and Punk beat his ass week in and week out. 

Cesaro is just easy to love, so yeah, it's a proper direction this is going in. With Heyman, he's for sure ME talent, and will probably cover for Brock until he returns. 

tbh, he may even challenge for the title after he's done with Swagger. Up until Summer Slam. Maybe they'll wait, and do some slow building with him too.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Axel may suck massive dick, but he was at least semi-tolerable with Heyman. Every other time I've seen him he's been beyond bad, just shows how good Heyman is as a manager


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> The problem with Axel was that he brought nothing to the table. Heyman had him covered on the mic, but Axel just couldn't draw anyone in with his actions in the ring like Lesnar and Cesaro can.


That's not entirely true. Axel was decent in the ring and could get the crowd into his matches (Payback '13 when he won the IC title, for instance), but being made a Paul Heyman guy only works when you're excellent. Axel was decent, maybe even good at times, but he was certainly not excellent.

And he was made a Paul Heyman guy at the same time both Punk and Lesnar were Paul Heyman guys; nobody could have succeeded in that position.

But now Punk is gone, and Cesaro is very, very excellent; this is going to work out much better for Cesaro than Axel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not trying to sound like a hater, but I don't like the sound "The King of Swing". Makes him sound like a dancer or a sexual swinger, lol.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

As a cricket fan it makes him sound like a fast bowler. Funny shit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nick name should sink in soon. 

Don't trust WWE with the text for his next T Shirt thou :lol

Swing is a fine draw atm thou. Like the people's elbow.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think Heyman turned face. I think the E is trying something new as an answer to a "problem" they've been having lately. We've talked about recently that there is this new trend starting: Heels who put on such good matches the crowd starts to love them. Well, maybe the best way to solve this "problem", is for those guys, downplay the face heel dynamic for them. Cesaro is aligned with an evil conniving son of a bitch, but we are gonna put him in the face role in a feud with Swagger, and see were we want to take it from there. You aren't turning Cesaro pure face, he still got to be a bit of a smug dick. But you are changing very little about what has been getting him over. He's a guy with incredible power spots, can have a great match with a broom, and can be a great fiery face or a great controlling heel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are there really people out there who don't like that GOAT nickname? The King of Swing, motherfucker.

It just... fits. I loved it the second I heard it!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Honestly, I don't think Heyman turned face. I think the E is trying something new as an answer to a "problem" they've been having lately. We've talked about recently that there is this new trend starting: Heels who put on such good matches the crowd starts to love them. Well, maybe the best way to solve this "problem", is for those guys, downplay the face heel dynamic for them. Cesaro is aligned with an evil conniving son of a bitch, but we are gonna put him in the face role in a feud with Swagger, and see were we want to take it from there. You aren't turning Cesaro pure face, he still got to be a bit of a smug dick. But you are changing very little about what has been getting him over. He's a guy with incredible power spots, can have a great match with a broom, and can be a great fiery face or a great controlling heel.



Oh god if they do Big E vs Cesaro with Big E being the "good guy" :ti


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Thomas Batista said:


> Honestly, I don't think Heyman turned face. I think the E is trying something new as an answer to a "problem" they've been having lately. We've talked about recently that there is this new trend starting: Heels who put on such good matches the crowd starts to love them. Well, maybe the best way to solve this "problem", is for those guys, downplay the face heel dynamic for them. Cesaro is aligned with an evil conniving son of a bitch, but we are gonna put him in the face role in a feud with Swagger, and see were we want to take it from there. You aren't turning Cesaro pure face, he still got to be a bit of a smug dick. But you are changing very little about what has been getting him over. He's a guy with incredible power spots, can have a great match with a broom, and can be a great fiery face or a great controlling heel.


The reason for that is popular culture's idea of what makes a hero/villain has changed, while wwe is still stuck in the 80s. The best way to solve it is let wrestlers come up with their own shit, allow the crowd to decide who they like or hate, and take things from there.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Green said:


> The reason for that is popular culture's idea of what makes a hero/villain has changed, while wwe is still stuck in the 80s. The best way to solve it is let wrestlers come up with their own shit, allow the crowd to decide who they like or hate, and take things from there.


Sad part is that WWE in attitude era made fun of their past thinking. Saying that making fans cheer for certain people and booing others was insulting their intelligence. And just over a decade later...they go back to that old school mentality that fans should be cheering certain types of people and booing certain guys.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cesaro done fucked up zeb has gone off the rails
https://twitter.com/WWEZeb/statuses/453366384362139648


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

p862011 said:


> Cesaro done fucked up zeb has gone off the rails
> https://twitter.com/WWEZeb/statuses/453366384362139648


:lmao Zeb is an amazing heel. On Austin's podcast, he used to work em even worse than this to the point he couldn't walk the streets of the city he was in.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Green said:


> The reason for that is *popular culture's idea of what makes a hero/villain has changed*, while wwe is still stuck in the 80s. The best way to solve it is let wrestlers come up with their own shit, allow the crowd to decide who they like or hate, and take things from there.


captain america disagrees:cool2


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are there really people out there who don't like that GOAT nickname? The King of Swing, motherfucker.
> 
> It just... fits. I loved it the second I heard it!


Will he now come out to 1930s swing music?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyhP_5VfKM


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Brandough said:


> Cesaro will be a flop, remember this comment....


No he won't. He's an excellent in ring performer with great athleticism, great strength, and a good luck. He's also pretty accepted by the crowd already.

All he doesn't have is good mic skills and personality. . .but he doesn't need to talk that much to get over.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Thomas Batista said:


> You aren't turning Cesaro pure face


Yeah, even though his entire career in the WWE until this point was as a heel, even though he's got a lot of heat as a face (more than most of the babyface roster; Sheamus, Big E., Santino, etc.), even though he's heading straight into a feud with an established coward heel, you're not going to turn him full face 

You have a major babyface with tons of heat, one of the best mic workers of all time in his corner, and comes across as completely natural, and you want to inconsistently book him as both a face or a heel? That will kill his heat! You can't one week or one month expect a guy to be a fan favorite, have him beat the shit out of another face in a match, and then turn back and expect people to cheer him as much again.

Even if that does work, why would you prefer that over having a massively established face on your roster?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I knew this would happen as soon as I finally got used to calling Dutch "Zeb". lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are there really people out there who don't like that GOAT nickname? The King of Swing, motherfucker.
> 
> It just... fits. I loved it the second I heard it!


I don't mind it either. I just wish I knew what the hell it's supposed to mean. Lol


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

What's going to happen to Zeb Colter now?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, love how Zeb is selling the angle. It's a shame he and Swagger will never catch a break and go over anyone, but boy do they make an amazing combination. Hoping Heyman/Cesaro will give them a run for their money, though, even if the outcome is obvious.



rbhayek said:


> What's going to happen to Zeb Colter now?


He's with a REAL AMERICAN, Jack Swagger.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RIP Jack Swaggers Career.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Zeb will be fine. He made Swagger almost tolerable to watch. Took some time but he eventually did it.. That in itself is a great accomplishment.

Don't get me wrong.. Swagger still sucks but he's at least mildly entertaining now wit Zeb.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> What's going to happen to Zeb Colter now?


He will pick from Heyman's litter and take Rybaxel.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Guess they could recruit Titus to the Real Americans since he apparently isn't going anywhere soon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> RIP Jack Swaggers Career.


 Now that's just mean. Just because Cesaro's going over him doesn't mean anything. Swagger is solid upper midcard talent, Cesaro is main event talent. The fact Swagger is getting a legit feud with Cesaro instead of just being squashed is a very good sign. 



Therapy said:


> Zeb will be fine. He made Swagger almost tolerable to watch. Took some time but he eventually did it.. That in itself is a great accomplishment.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. Swagger still sucks but he's at least mildly entertaining now wit Zeb.


I still don't get people's obsession with needing to point out their hatred for him. Trust me, your opinion ain't original.



Dub J said:


> Guess they could recruit Titus to the Real Americans since he apparently isn't going anywhere soon.


Swagger's done with the tag scene, at least for the majority of this year. He and Zeb are fine on their own. They won't ever get as over as they did with Cesaro, so no point in trying.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He will pick from Heyman's litter and take Rybaxel.


God I hope not. He will pick up the true real American Kurt Angle! I would mark out for a Cesaro vs Angle match!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Greatness was confirmed tonight. 

Into the light we shall sail.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger's done with the tag scene, at least for the majority of this year. He and Zeb are fine on their own. They won't ever get as over as they did with Cesaro, so no point in trying.


What about Damien Sandow?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm hoping he doesn't go the Ryback and Axel route ... I know the WWE is firmly behind him, but they were firmly behind Rybaxel as well. Cesaro is an excellent worker and an excellent talent but despite all of Heyman's successes, there are a string of failures that are too similar to Cesaro that come to mind as well. 

This post-mania Raw is just way to similar to last year's post-mania Raw .. just with Cesaro instead of Axel. 

I'm looking forward to Cesaro doing well and I really want him to but I'm not too sure just yet.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> What about Damien Sandow?


Pfft, dude, no. 



Reaper Jones said:


> I'm hoping he doesn't go the Ryback and Axel route ... I know the WWE is firmly behind him, but they were firmly behind Rybaxel as well. Cesaro is an excellent worker and an excellent talent and despite all of Heyman's successes, there are a string of failures that are too similar to Cesaro that come to mind as well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Cesaro doing well and I really want him to so I'm gonna be examining his push closely from here on out.



The difference is smarks, marks, and casuals are mindlessly behind Cesaro to the point of drooling over him. He'll be fine.

Lol then again my only concern is how Swagger is gonna fare after this feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dub J said:


> What about Damien Sandow?


Sandow would be cool...but LOL if it's Big Show to completely take Swagger's place, and ruin another fresh talent's chance/opportunity.

I think they wanna do some seriously good promos with Paul and Zeb thou, which will be good.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

They have torn up some tag teams and need to replace them. Swagger either needs to be in a tag team or be released imo. I've had some interest in him as a tag team competitor. Zero as a singles wrestler.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Cesaro will have a lot more opportunity on the heel side than the face side. He'd have to split time with Bryan, Cena, The Shield, RVD, Sheamus, and Big Show. As a heel he can have some PPV title matches with Bryan as his first topcard run to see how he does.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> They have torn up some tag teams and need to replace them. Swagger either needs to be in a tag team or be released imo. I've had some interest in him as a tag team competitor. Zero as a singles wrestler.


Yeah and who the hell is he gonna tag with that'll make sense? Think with your head for like five seconds. There's a possibility of another 3 man stable with Ziggler/Miz/Ryder. There are plenty of tag teams, looks like Los Matadores might be turning heel, and the WWE has no reason to put him in another tag team.

Yeah, no, people only cared about Swagger as a tag competitor because they worship Cesaro. No matter what you'd be bitching over Swagger no matter who he gets paired with because you, like 99% of fans, mindlessly despise him for some unknown reason. And whether you personally have an interest in him as a singles wrestler or not doesn't really matter. Even exclusively from a plotline point of view, why the HELL would Swagger and Colter trust anyone else or be in their team? 

Seriously, people on this forum will find any reason to bitch. Cesaro is finally get his single's push and Swagger will be buried because of it and ya'll STILL aren't happy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah and who the hell is he gonna tag with that'll make sense? Think with your head for like five seconds. There's a possibility of another 3 man stable with Ziggler/Miz/Ryder. There are plenty of tag teams, looks like Los Matadores might be turning heel, and the WWE has no reason to put him in another tag team.
> 
> Yeah, no, people only cared about Swagger as a tag competitor because they worship Cesaro. No matter what you'd be bitching over Swagger no matter who he gets paired with because you, like 99% of fans, mindlessly despise him for some unknown reason. And whether you personally have an interest in him as a singles wrestler or not doesn't really matter. Even exclusively from a plotline point of view, why the HELL would Swagger and Colter trust anyone else or be in their team?
> 
> Seriously, people on this forum will find any reason to bitch. Cesaro is finally get his single's push and Swagger will be buried because of it and ya'll STILL aren't happy.


I hate to break it to you but Swagger could be released right now and few would care. It's been proven as a singles wrestler he's not going to be over with the fans. That's why I think it makes more sense to put him in a tag team with someone with some personality like Titus or Sandow. At least he has a chance of being part of something that's over. 

I don't despise him but rather find him uninteresting. He's pretty much Del Rio tier to me so this isn't an opinion based on blind hate. Hell, I'm trying to figure out a way to keep the guy relevant instead of letting him fade away into obscurity. If I hated him I would actually be excited about the prospect of him returning to singles competition.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro vs Swagger for the badass theme music and catch phrase (on a pole).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I hate to break it to you but Swagger could be released right now and few would care. It's been proven as a singles wrestler he's not going to be over with the fans. That's why I think it makes more sense to put him in a tag team with someone with some personality like Titus or Sandow. At least he has a chance of being part of something that's over.
> 
> I don't despise him but rather find him uninteresting. He's pretty much Del Rio tier to me so this isn't an opinion based on blind hate. Hell, I'm trying to figure out a way to keep the guy relevant instead of letting him fade away into obscurity. If I hated him I would actually be excited about the prospect of him returning to singles competition.


fpalm

They're NOT putting him with irrelevant Sandow or Titus. That makes absolutely no sense and it would be a step down for him at this point.

And yeah, trust me, after hearing you and every other goddamn mark diss Swagger crap all over him and from seeing with my own two eyes and hearing from the crowds it is obvious he never has had a major connection with most. And you think Sandow or Titus are going to help with that? Yeah, no, you're delusional as ever. Sandow was never, ever over and Titus was only over with PTP. 

Besides, you don't like him and find him boring, so why do you care? The dude's getting buried royally and Cesaro's getting his push, so why speculate anything else? This is what you guys have wanted for literally months, but you still find a reason to be dissatisfied.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

meh

I'm not going to argue with someone who is obviously an enraged fan of one wrestler.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Swaggers going to become a Jobber and Cesaro is going to the Main Event. Not sure what's to debate here lmao.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> meh
> 
> I'm not going to argue with someone who is obviously an enraged fan of one wrestler.


I'm not arguing, I'm legitimately curious as to what sense you're trying to put behind your posts. You don't care about Swagger, yet you're trying to justify doing something with him, but then you can't explain WHY. 

It really makes no sense to me why you'd even contemplate putting Swagger back into a tag team when he hasn't even finished (losing) feuding with his former partner. After all, there's still a story to be told with them both in the ring and Heyman/Colter on the mics before you shove Swagger into a nonsensical team that wouldn't benefit him or the other person whatsoever.



TakeMyGun said:


> Swaggers going to become a Jobber and Cesaro is going to the Main Event. Not sure what's to debate here lmao.


No one is arguing or saying otherwise, so your post was pointless.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like Cesaro is getting the Daniel Bryan push for 2014 with his culmination (not saying World title per se) being in 2015. I support it. Cesaro is a mainstay for WWE for years to come.

And him and Heyman? :jordan2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Cesaro has to be top 3 in ring workers anywhere at any company in the world, the only thing he lacked is that over the top personality that can propel him to the top of this generations best.

As much as I like Zeb with Heyman by his side he now has everything legitimately everything.

Combine Cesaro in ring stuff with Heyman's mouth and you just about start printing money :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

new Crowd Song

http://instagram.com/p/mgx81UscB_/#


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> meh
> 
> I'm not going to argue with someone who is obviously an enraged fan of one wrestler.


Enraged? lmao, don't be so dramatic. Your idea of Swagger teaming with Sandow or Titus sucks, accept it and move on.

He's probably going to be enhancement talent for house shows and NXT, and then eventually repackaged or released. Heading into a new tag team will be Rybaxel all over again (nobody gets over and nobody cares either way).


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, so much anger tonight.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Cesaro and Heyman together. I love it. Mainly because it will get me Cesaro and Lesnar eventually.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I really hope they cut the Swagger/Cesaro angle short and have Cesaro chasing titles sooner rather than later. Hopefully it will be Big E and the IC belt for starters.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I really hope they cut the Swagger/Cesaro angle short and have Cesaro chasing titles sooner rather than later. Hopefully it will be Big E and the IC belt for starters.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Cesaro should be two or three levels above Swagger. Have Cesaro win the IC title, feud with guys like Ziggler and Sheamus over the title and retain, and build him up and give him a World Title shot at the end of the year.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting considering he was in the middle of a face turn.

A Heyman/Cesaro-Swagger/Zeb feud could be good though.

This also means Cesaro-Brock is a genuine possibility. :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Cesaro should be two or three levels above Swagger. Have Cesaro win the IC title, feud with guys like Ziggler and Sheamus over the title and retain, and build him up and give him a World Title shot at the end of the year.


There's only one title to chase and that's the WWE WHC title. He would bring credibility to the IC title, but no one to really feud with, he's right back where he was with the US title. I see him and bryan having a feud wrestler vs wrestler, a respect thing.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love to see him and Bryan going at it for the big belt but Cesaro still needs a bit more build up imo. Going from winning the Andre battle royal to WWEHC is a pretty drastic jump.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Interesting considering he was in the middle of a face turn.
> 
> A Heyman/Cesaro-Swagger/Zeb feud could be good though.
> 
> This also means Cesaro-Brock is a genuine possibility. :mark:


I see him beating lesnar, but then again, lesnar just broke undertakers streak, so I don't see it happening, at least not any time soon.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> This also means Cesaro-Brock is a genuine possibility. :mark:


Not anytime soon. It would be amazing to see Cesaro pull off the Deadlift Suplex on Lesnar though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

apokalypse said:


> new Crowd Song
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mgx81UscB_/#


Feel like a proud father.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess Vince wasn't kidding about the whole 'No more faces or heels' shtick?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> I see him beating lesnar, but then again, lesnar just broke undertakers streak, so I don't see it happening, at least not any time soon.


Not necessarily soon, but WM31 or Summerslam 2015 seem possible.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Pfft, dude, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were all behind Ryback as well when he beat down Cena and held up the titles. 

And Cesaro was coming out to crickets and smarks were crucifying him on the internet. I remember many people using the exact same words and phrases for Cesaro then as they are now for Swagger. 

Cesaro is certainly getting the recognition for his hard work. That's great. I just think he's going to struggle to sustain it. He's one failure away from ending up in the same category as everyone else the WWE has pushed and lost interest in.

I'm not getting behind someone that's not likely to be in the WWE's long term plans. I'm not a masochist.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

If anyone can change Cesaro from getting cheered as a face to booed out of the building, its Heyman! I love the pairing up of these two. Although Cesaro has nowhere near the presence that Lesnar does, there are some similarities.

Both are freakishly strong and perform feats that genuinely make crowds gasp.
Neither are great of the mic, though to be fair Cesaro isn't really too bad.
Both have an almost unique look.

I can see that maybe WWE might be looking at making Cesaro a similar kind of beast as to how Lesnar first was. With Lesnar on a part time schedule and rumoured to be only in WWE for another year, it kind of makes sense to pair Heyman and Cesaro. I certainly think it will work better than putting Ryback with him did.

And before anyone says 'but Cesaro isn't Lesnar' I know he's not, Lesnar is totally unique, but Cesaro to my mind id the closest thing right now.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

The first step to superstardom


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to look forward to the Swagger/Cesaro match and the crowd having to deal with the fact that changing "We The People" is changing for Swagger.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good hes gonna be the 2014 Paul Heyman Guy and for the love of god lets not see a repeat of the Axel/Ryback shit from last year


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Mother of good.......my fantasy came true :3


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fantasy booking dream scenario.

Paul says that since the Streak is gone, him and Cesaro are starting a new streak where Cesaro will beat each and every superstar on the roster, from Zack Ryder to Titus to Bryan to Cena without losing.

Cesaro starts at the low end and just keeps on beating people. Meanwhile, Paul's other client Brock Lesnar, challenges Bryan for the title at Summerslam and wins it. Brock also does not lose any match since him defeating the streak.

WM31 comes around and there is no more challenges for either. All have fallen before Brock and Cesaro has beaten HHH, Cena and finally Bryan in his last 3 PPVs.

Only one challenge left for both men. 

Think that would be awesome - not going to happen, but would be awesome


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was an epic moment been wanting him to be a paul heyman guy  and the new nickname is awesome too. 
Wont be long i hope until title shot


AND one day cesaro vs lesnar hopefully !!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

What a awesome moment can't believe this happened is this real life, well at least they got something right now give him the WWE title.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Cesaro - Being the King of Swing :cesaro


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

He should get some Swing Music for his new theme.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Heyman said in the Backstage Fallout that Cesaro is the next Main Eventer and WWE WHC :mark: :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Redzero said:


> Heyman said in the Backstage Fallout that Cesaro is the next Main Eventer and WWE WHC :mark: :mark:


No he is not. Cesaro's ascension, as impressive as it may be, by default has a limit, because the guy just cant talk.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I can't believe they actually pulled the trigger. Cesaro should've been the new Paul Heyman Guy last year, and now it's finally fallen into place. THE LAST PIECE OF THE PUZZLE! Kudos to WWE and god bless Paul E. Cesaro is a made man. /End


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> No he is not. Cesaro's ascension, as impressive as it may be, by default has a limit, because the guy just cant talk.


Because :brock can talk better.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> No he is not. Cesaro's ascension, as impressive as it may be, by default has a limit, because the guy just cant talk.


That's what Paul Heyman's there for. Just ask Brock Lesnar, not been able to talk didn't exactly stop him his whole career did it i.e. 21-1 :draper2


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Cesaro cant even speak proper english and his foreign accent will be a problem. Anyway, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> *Cesaro cant even speak proper english* and his foreign accent will be a problem. Anyway, I hope I am wrong.


That didn't stop Dusty Rhodes either did it
:draper2 ....

Cesaro speaks 5 languages btw never thought his English was bad?


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> That's what Paul Heyman's there for. Just ask Brock Lesnar, not been able to talk didn't exactly stop him his whole career did it i.e. 21-1 :draper2


I agree, if anyone can get Cesaro to the top its Heyman. Having said that, impressive as Cesaro is he's still no Brock 2. Lesnar is a totally unique wrestler who will never be matched in what he brings. 

I do believe that The King of Swing is destined for big things though and is quite probably a future world champion. However his mic skills/language barrier will limit some aspects of his legacy, that can't be denied. However many guys Heyman manages, the Brock/Heyman one is totally unique, its like you cant have one without the other.

Having said that I'm totally pumped that Cesaro is a Heyman guy. He is the closest thing we have to another Brock, the guy is another freak when it comes to power.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Redzero said:


> Because :brock can talk better.


Cesaro lacks the charisma and that larger than life essence that Brock has. Still, not saying he can't main-event, he just needs to work on his striking cons for now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

What a fucking move!

Brilliant all round, deserved victor at Mania, which led to this happening.

Loved how it all happened aswell telling Zeb Colter that he isn't a Zeb Colter guy anymore and that his now a "Paul Heyman Guy" that pop alone was amazing.

I said it after Mania yesterday, he will be in the title picture before the year is out, I think he will have a solid feud with Swagger and Colter first though.

If anyone deserves to be a Heyman Guy, Cesaro is the man. And Heyman will know exactly what is required to get him there.

Very exciting times ahead.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cesaro's booking in the last two days is so juicy, he won a tournament in an ultimate babyface fashion, then next night he got paired up with the biggest heel in the industry (being the mastermind behind breaking the streak > being the evil boss)

this will no doubt get him some insane reactions in the coming days, that's some solid ass booking, THAT's how you build up someone as your next top guy 

hopefully at Summerslam we'll see a Cesaro/Bryan feud for the title, I'd love to have 2014 be revolved around those two as the top face and top heel


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> Cesaro cant even speak proper english and his foreign accent will be a problem. Anyway, I hope I am wrong.


He's fluent in English. Don't be obnoxious.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> Cesaro cant even speak proper english and his foreign accent will be a problem. Anyway, I hope I am wrong.


His English is fine.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

He needs knee pads.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

With everything that happened last night I think Heyman can finally be legitimately considered a legitimate threat to Heenans previously undisputed title of best manager of all time. That promo and now backing Cesaro.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

King of Swing? more like King of SWAG :cesaro


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Terminator GR said:


> No he is not. Cesaro's ascension, as impressive as it may be, by default has a limit, because the guy just cant talk.


Paul Heyman is there for a reason. If they build it well, it can work.

Daniel Bryan is shit on the mic too, but he's champion right now.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Right now since it looks like the top championship is going to be two-in-one (WWE-WHC), they _really_ need to work on building up the IC belt. They have three freaking hours every Monday to once again throw some focus towards mid-upper midcard. Let Cesaro dominate that for a while, give the midcard some legitimacy.

Wait, I'm talking WWE. Sorry, nevermind. Over push Cesaro then.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been more than satisfied with Cesaro's heel mic work at NXT,he doesn't need to be outstanding on the mic, Bret wasn't either but if you can get in the ring and be the best that does all the talking for you.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Paul Heyman is there for a reason. If they build it well, it can work.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is shit on the mic too, but he's champion right now.


Also never underestimate Heyman. If WWE gives Cesaro something, Heyman will make it gold. Look at how much Heyman helped Lesner throughout his career.


----------



## christhomas622 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's what I don't get...didn't the feud with Brock and Punk start because Brock wanted Heyman to himself? I mean, storyline wise that makes sense, right? Why would Brock want Heyman elevating anybody but himself?


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Powers of Pain said:


> I agree, if anyone can get Cesaro to the top its Heyman. Having said that, impressive as Cesaro is he's still no Brock 2. Lesnar is a totally unique wrestler who will never be matched in what he brings.
> 
> I do believe that The King of Swing is destined for big things though and is quite probably a future world champion. However his mic skills/language barrier will limit some aspects of his legacy, that can't be denied. However many guys Heyman manages, the Brock/Heyman one is totally unique, its like you cant have one without the other.
> 
> Having said that I'm totally pumped that Cesaro is a Heyman guy. He is the closest thing we have to another Brock, the guy is another freak when it comes to power.


This is how I feel too - Brock is one of a kind in that he's a freak athlete with a combination of power, agility and explosiveness that we'll probably never see in a wrestling ring again.

With that said, Cesaro is similar to Brock in that he's unique because he can do things that no one else can do in the ring. If Lesnar can make a career out of beating the crap out of people in the ring & looking like a badass while Heyman cuts long-winded promos about his greatness, then there's no reason to believe Cesaro can't receive a similar bump.

On a side note about Cesaro/Heyman, Chris Hero told a fun story on his most recent shoot interview after being released from developmental. Heyman was visiting NXT during the set of tapings where Zayn/Cesaro had their 2/3 falls match, and was watching the match on a monitor backstage. Heyman had been conversing with someone while keeping an eye on the match, but once Zayn his DDT through the turnbuckle, he kept his eyes on the monitor and didn't say a word until the match was over because he was amazed at what those two guys were doing. With that story in mind, I think Cesaro is a better fit as a 'Heyman Guy' than Axel or Ryback since I feel that Heyman isn't just there to get a guy over, he's there because he also believes the guy is one of the very best in the business.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Woaaaaaaaaaah thats an awful jacket.

Really, this was a dissapointing first match for Cesaro under Heyman booking wise. I was hoping to see the UFO or some of his other face moves in addition to the swing the crowd wants but we didn't even get the swing... to not let him swing on his first fully face night seems a strange choice.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

This is probably a temporary thing from the start. Heyman will elevate Cesaro to the upper card, eventually Cesaro will break off and turn face entirely.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

thought it was a great moment when cesaaro told zeb he is a paul heyman guy but.... i really want to see cesaro vs lesnar and i hope this doesn't completely kill this match from happening


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Just as I had written 2 weeks ago in a thread about Cesaro


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome. But I don't get the dynamic, is Cesaro face or heel now?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BehindYou said:


> Woaaaaaaaaaah thats an awful jacket.
> 
> Really, this was a dissapointing first match for Cesaro under Heyman booking wise. I was hoping to see the UFO or some of his other face moves in addition to the swing the crowd wants but we didn't even get the swing... to not let him swing on his first fully face night seems a strange choice.


Just wait for ER against Swagger


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

S.A.M. said:


> Awesome. But I don't get the dynamic, is Cesaro face or heel now?


Apparently Vince doesn't want faces and heels anymore, I guess this is an example of it?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

S.A.M. said:


> Awesome. But I don't get the dynamic, is Cesaro face or heel now?


Face. You think Swagger is the face after blind siding Cesaro and then destroying his trophy? lol

Heyman turned face and I imagine will switch between face/heel, which is something only he could do. The guy is a god when it comes to cutting promos.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

BehindYou said:


> Woaaaaaaaaaah thats an awful jacket.
> 
> Really, this was a dissapointing first match for Cesaro under Heyman booking wise. I was hoping to see the UFO or some of his other face moves in addition to the swing the crowd wants but we didn't even get the swing... to not let him swing on his first fully face night seems a strange choice.


You do realise the idea is that Swagger ran away and they are saving the match for PPV? If they gave it all away now it'd take away from the moment. It was like if Bryan had been champion heading in Mania, his title win wouldn't have been as special as it was. 

The idea is WWE makes us want to pay to see the good stuff which is why they don't give it away on tv.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

Heyman can manage the heat for Lesnar while also managing the pops for Cesaro....he's that good of a manager. So pumped for this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

To the crowd, Cesaro is face, but in theory he's a tweener to me. He abandoned his manager who, plotline wise, helped him get recognized. He was also the first one to threaten his finisher on his partner, and also has made petty...rather heelish remarks about Swagger, even before he broke the trophy. While Swagger is obviously seen as a heel and for good reason, I find it kinda funny because he's clearly the underdog in this situation, which is usually a spot reserved for a face. I like that they're changing the dynamic. Hoping they get a no DQ match or something along those lines at ER so there's no dumb cheating from either of them. If last night's little spout was any indication, they can put on a five star match. Swagger doesn't have to hold back half his moveset to make Cesaro look good any further, and I'm almost 99% sure their match will end with Cesaro debuting the UFO. They're so evenly matched when it comes to size and skill it's insane; What Swagger lacks in strength in comparison to Cesaro he makes up tenfold in grappling. The outcome of their feud is painfully obvious (even if Swagger hadn't been booked as crap) but I'm looking forward to any matches they may have.




Redzero said:


> King of Swing? more like King of SWAG :cesaro


Considering the fact he's feuding with a guy who literally has "swag" in his name this is hilarious to me. Imho, Jack has swagger, Cesaro has dapper class.



Reaper Jones said:


> They were all behind Ryback as well when he beat down Cena and held up the titles.
> 
> And Cesaro was coming out to crickets and smarks were crucifying him on the internet. I remember many people using the exact same words and phrases for Cesaro then as they are now for Swagger.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone seems to forget how irrelevant Cesaro was in the grand scheme of things before hm....who was that guy he paired up with who had an awesome manager and a Patriotic? Yeah, I see your point. I like Cesaro and I think his pair up with Heyman will do him some serious good. Heyman is known as managing the dude who broke the streak, they're NOT going to fuck this up.

....does that make me a masochist for liking Swagger? Huh...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

S.A.M. said:


> Awesome. But I don't get the dynamic, is Cesaro face or heel now?


OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW! YOUR ASS BETTA SWING SOMEBODY!

face/heel, I don't know. To me, of course, it doesn't matter, I'll cheer like a little boy every time :mark:

@JackThwagger
sucks he kept the theme song. But, he did just dump Coulter. So maybe they'll give him a new song along with Heyman.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW! YOUR ASS BETTA SWING SOMEBODY!
> 
> face/heel, I don't know. To me, of course, it doesn't matter, I'll cheer like a little boy every time :mark:
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah, sure a Cesaro mark thinks it sucks that he kept the amazing theme music? Nah, dude, don't lie just to feel sorry for me.

I really kinda have a slight doubt that Cesaro will keep the music. Logic says he shouldn't...after all the theme was literally tailor made for Swagger. That'd be grimy as hell if the WWE were to go so low as to give the music to Cesaro. I don't know, if Cesaro does keep the music, if I'd rather have Swagger go back to his old one or him to get a completely new one. There's more room for Cesaro to get a new theme because his "gimmick" (does he really have one now?) has changed, but Swagger is still a real American feuding with a foreign guy. 



Stall_19 said:


> I'm going to look forward to the Swagger/Cesaro match and the crowd having to deal with the fact that changing "We The People" is changing for Swagger.


No, the crowd had no issue adjusting to the gimmick change. There was only one outbreak of We the People chants, while I highly doubt it was for Swagger because no one likes him on his own...not enough to get a chant going consecutively for 20 seconds like it did last night, but it was obvious the crowd adjusted to just chanting "Cesaro" and "King of Swing". Besides their little blunder with chanting "We the People" (still don't get why they did...Swagger ever said it during the match to make it clear he was keeping the motto and people still chanted it later on) it's clear that the crowd realizes where the motto is and they've already adjusted how they're going to chant for Cesaro.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Cesaro with Heyman is a mistake*

Cesaro is over... He has the moveset of a face and his new nickname... The King of Swing is perfect for a Face. Heyman was wasted on him IMO.

With his new nickname I smell a KOTR win in his future.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Cesaro with Heyman is a mistake*

cesaro cant cut promos to save his life

thats why he has paul


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yet people forget that Heyman was still talking as a heel while out there with Cesaro. He even insulted Cole and Lawler like he did earlier in the night. Cesaro siding with Heyman makes me think that Lesnar will be gone for awhile so in the end it probably doesn't matter if they are heel or face. My guess is they will stay tweener and blur the lines a bit while the Real Americans stay heel. Cesaro has been getting cheered and will continue to do so as long as he does the swing anyway. They just need to get Cesaro his own music now.

It is great to even see managers in the WWE and now it looks like two of them will battle it out with their guys.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Except, like Lesnar, Cesaro will benefit with Heyman as his mouthpiece. Excellent move that makes perfect sense.


----------



## hixxy (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Cesaro with Heyman is a mistake*

They needed to keep Heyman on screen without Brock being on the show weekly so giving him Cesaro is perfect.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Cesaro with Heyman is a mistake*



hixxy said:


> They needed to keep Heyman on screen without Brock being on the show weekly so giving him Cesaro is perfect.


Kinda ironic when that's the reason he ended up with Colter in the first place was to keep Swagger's gimmick relevant. 



Korvin said:


> Yet people forget that Heyman was still talking as a heel while out there with Cesaro. He even insulted Cole and Lawler like he did earlier in the night. Cesaro siding with Heyman makes me think that Lesnar will be gone for awhile so in the end it probably doesn't matter if they are heel or face.* My guess is they will stay tweener and blur the lines a bit while the Real Americans stay heel.* Cesaro has been getting cheered and will continue to do so as long as he does the swing anyway. They just need to get Cesaro his own music now.
> 
> It is great to even see managers in the WWE and now it looks like two of them will battle it out with their guys.


^ Yup. Still find it funny that Swagger is the underdog, tho. However, since he isn't face this'll just mean Cesaro will throw stupid insults at him and humiliate him until Swagger ultimately loses at ER.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The trouble with the PAUL HEYMAN GUY hulabaloo is that it becomes a gimmick. A really cheap one. Instead of developing distinct, real characters, these dudes just become PAUL HEYMAN GUYS. 

I'm bored already with it.

At the very least, this "real American" thing, that was stolen from Swagger, is a start at some sort of cool character. Needs hella fleshing out though. I could see myself getting into it if he does it correctly. Or maybe that's off the books and he's some generic "King of Swing" now (break out the ****** Tonk outfit w/that nickname btw). Either way, WWE should realize that just pairing dudes with Heyman doesn't make them interesting. Brock and Punk work because they're Brock and Punk. Look at Axel, Ryback and the other one I think I'm forgetting. And hell, Ryback was also over when he was paired with Heyman and he, like Cesaro, had some sort of character to start with.

Instead of continuing to develop those characters, the WWE sees becoming a PAUL HEYMAN GUY as some sort of evolution or character development in and of itself. Nuh uh. 


By the way, in theory, I don't mind that Cesaro is face and Heyman is heel. Faces and heels don't need to go away but the idea that faces need to be on one side and heels on the other has ran it's course IMO.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> The trouble with the PAUL HEYMAN GUY hulabaloo is that it becomes a gimmick. A really cheap one. Instead of developing distinct, real characters, these dudes just become PAUL HEYMAN GUYS.
> 
> I'm bored already with it.
> 
> ...


Imho, the way Zeb was tweeting on twitter leads me to believe that, save for maybe stealing the music, Cesaro is done with the real American gimmick as a whole. He's not a "Zeb Colter Guy" so he isn't a real American. I'm glad, he never should have leeched off of Swagger's gimmick in the first place.

His gimmick is the "King of Swing" because that's what he, as a character and talent have to offer, his impossible feats of strength. It's what got him over (save for a certain manager and tag partner who was made to look like crap for him to come off as more impressive) so they're sticking with it. Him being a "Paul Heyman Guy" is the only gimmick he can really have right now.

Everything else aside, he needs to drop that hideous suit jacket thing. It's so ugly, it really is, I don't know who told him it looked good but by God it doesn't fit him whatsoever and it's ugly on it's own.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> You do realise the idea is that Swagger ran away and they are saving the match for PPV? If they gave it all away now it'd take away from the moment. It was like if Bryan had been champion heading in Mania, his title win wouldn't have been as special as it was.
> 
> The idea is WWE makes us want to pay to see the good stuff which is why they don't give it away on tv.


 So Cesaro swings him and Swagger rolls out and runs away off it, the match still hasn't happened, he can still go over at PPV.

Point is the crowd wanted the swing and they didnt use it when they could of, could of been a bigger reaction.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Jack Swagger will be relegated to Superstars after his loss to Cesaro.
Zeb will be off television for a while.

Cesaro has built himself up by standing out with every opportunity. Looking forward to see what he can do with eyes on him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> So Cesaro swings him and Swagger rolls out and runs away off it, the match still hasn't happened, he can still go over at PPV.
> 
> Point is the crowd wanted the swing and they didnt use it when they could of, could of been a bigger reaction.


He swung Swagger at Wrestlemania. They didn't need a repeat performance. It looks like they're actually trying to establish Swagger as a legitimate threat with an equally as genius manager as Cesaro's Heyman. 

Cesaro's over like crazy and obviously burying Swagger at ER. Ya'll need to be patient and grateful, he's getting his solo push just like everyone wanted. No need to complain.



RaymerWins said:


> Jack Swagger will be relegated to Superstars after his loss to Cesaro.
> Zeb will be off television for a while.
> 
> Cesaro has built himself up by standing out with every opportunity. Looking forward to see what he can do with eyes on him.


Don't see any reason to keep Zeb off tv or anything. WWE has plenty of heel jobbers...3MB, Sandow, O'Neil. There's actually no need for Swagger to be dropped so low. He's a upper midcard to midcard guy, Cesaro is upper midcard to main eventer. Of course Cesaro will go over, but because it's what everyone wants and anticipates, but it's not necessarily happening for the sake of Swagger to look bad.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He swung Swagger at Wrestlemania. They didn't need a repeat performance. It looks like they're actually trying to establish Swagger as a legitimate threat with an equally as genius manager as Cesaro's Heyman.
> 
> Cesaro's over like crazy and obviously burying Swagger at ER. Ya'll need to be patient and grateful, he's getting his solo push just like everyone wanted. No need to complain.


On the pre-show. Hell of a lot of people don't watch pre-show, the crowd were clearly disappointed they didn't see the swing so yes they did need a repeat. 

If the crowd want it, give it to them, that's best for business.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I would like if this feud was epic and vicious. If this is going to Swagger's last rays of sunshine then let it be something GOOD.

Extend it past ER. Give them 20 minutes. Half an hour. Make it a (civil) war. No doubt that, given adequate time, these guys can have a really epic couple of matches. I think Swagger should go over at ER. Then Cesaro either on TV or at the next PPV. With the rubber match being at Payback or whatever the third PPV would be.

WWE doesn't build epic feuds for the midcard anymore but this has potential to be one of those. I'm actually rather excited to see them go at it and if it's a glorified squash, I will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> On the pre-show. Hell of a lot of people don't watch pre-show, the crowd were clearly disappointed they didn't see the swing so yes they did need a repeat.
> 
> If the crowd want it, give it to them, that's best for business.


My eyes are nearly rolling out of my skull. Trust me, they can be patient, he'll swing Jack plenty of times to come.

Fans are spoiled so much in the WWE, it's ridiculous.



Pugilist said:


> I would like if this feud was epic and vicious. If this is going to Swagger's last rays of sunshine then let it be something GOOD.
> 
> Extend it past ER. Give them 20 minutes. Half an hour. Make it a (civil) war. No doubt that, given adequate time, these guys can have a really epic couple of matches. I think Swagger should go over at ER. Then Cesaro either on TV or at the next PPV. With the rubber match being at Payback or whatever the third PPV would be.
> 
> WWE doesn't build epic feuds for the midcard anymore but this has potential to be one of those. I'm actually rather excited to see them go at it and if it's a glorified squash, I will be extremely disappointed.


Preach, dude, all valid points and I agree. However...it won't happen. We'll get a one sided feud with Swagger/Colter made to look stupid week after week and then Cesaro goes over Swagger in less than ten minutes at ER. Let's be real...fans don't care about good storytelling or good matches as much as they'd like to think...they care about their next IWC darling getting the spotlight.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope it ends quickly. If it's dragged out I fear it will just drag Cesaro down and kill his momentum.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I hope it ends quickly. If it's dragged out I fear it will just drag Cesaro down and kill his momentum.


I tend to agree. The split needs to happen within a couple of weeks and unfortunately for Swagger it isn't worthy of a PPV feud. Needs to be dealt with on Raw before he is quickly moved to the IC. 

Cesaro's current gimmick seems like it has a pretty short shelf-life and they need to maximize him and push him to the moon right away or watch him suffer the exact same fate as Ziggler, Sandow, Ryback, Axel and to a smaller extent Big E. 

It's a very tenuous position for him right now despite being over. 

He needs to continue to get some big wins at major PPV's under his belt in order to maintain this momentum otherwise it'll all be for absolute nought.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I hope it ends quickly. If it's dragged out I fear it will just drag Cesaro down and kill his momentum.


That's not gonna happen. Whether you want to admit it or not, Swagger and Cesaro are nearly on par when it comes to working in the ring (I'd even argue that after years of being jobbed out to everyone and their brother, Swagger is a much better seller) and simply specialize in different things. There's a story to tell in their matches; a broken friendship, jealously, cockiness, bravado, patriotism. To cut it too short would be a disgrace to everything that's brought Cesaro up to this point in his career and would be a slap in the face to the very real burial Swagger is experiencing in order to get his former teammate and probably irl buddy over. 

You have two equally talented managers that have delivered the most entertaining promos in the history of the WWE backing these two up and serving as their mouthpieces. This is a recipe for an amazing feud both in and out of the ring. Whether the WWE capitalizes on it and rejuvenates the midcard is up for debate. Hopefully they don't give into the impatient, indy-worshipping smarks who can't take five seconds to realize that there's potential for everyone to showcase their talents when there's a feud.



Reaper Jones said:


> I tend to agree. Cesaro's current gimmick seems like it has a pretty short shelf-life and they need to maximize him and push him to the moon right away or watch him suffer the exact same fate as Ziggler, Sandow, Ryback, Axel and to a smaller extent Big E.
> 
> It's a very tenuous position for him right now despite being over.
> 
> He needs to continue to get some big wins at major PPV's under his belt in order to maintain this momentum otherwise it'll all be for absolute nought.


I don't get where this fear of Cesaro losing popularity/momentum is coming from. The WWE has shackled an insanely over guy with one of the most amazing managers to date and you guys are complaining because he might have a feud that makes logical sense and last more than one week. The casuals have never cared about Cesaro's lack of personality/gimmick before. As long as he picks big dudes up and swings them, then that's all most care about and it's enough to keep him relevant.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Hopefully for Cesaro that's the last time we hear them playing him out to the RA theme music. Get the man a real theme that helps put him over.

I really think Cesaro could be a cool character if he shaves his head and takes off the garters. Now he's got Heyman to cover for his lacking of speaking skills so the sky should be the limit now if they clean up his look.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. I do not feel Swagger and Cesaro are on equal footing and it does not help either of them to feud for very long. Only drags Cesaro down.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

can someone make this ":cesaro," the cesaro smiley, rotate around in a circle (resembling a swing)? thanks.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I tend to agree. The split needs to happen within a couple of weeks and unfortunately for Swagger it isn't worthy of a PPV feud. Needs to be dealt with on Raw before he is quickly moved to the IC.
> 
> Cesaro's current gimmick seems like it has a pretty short shelf-life and they need to maximize him and push him to the moon right away or watch him suffer the exact same fate as Ziggler, Sandow, Ryback, Axel and to a smaller extent Big E.
> 
> ...


I think the next step is defeating Big E for the IC belt. They need to continue on with this push and build him up for main event status. Not sure Cesaro could stay at that level but he should at least jump back and forth between mid-card and main event.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> My eyes are nearly rolling out of my skull. Trust me, they can be patient, he'll swing Jack plenty of times to come.
> 
> Fans are spoiled so much in the WWE, it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've come to realize that all of the stuff about wanting epic stories and great matches is thrown out of the window once it comes to favorites. A damn shame. People really do put NAMES before the actually art of wrestling these days. For me: I don't mark for overness or kayfabe accomplishments. Bray Wyatt is my favorite right now and I'd rather he could long full programs in the midcard for the rest of his career instead of the rushed trash that people seem to want for Cesaro.

And anyway, in terms of his momentum, a decent feud with Swagger is the best way to keep it rolling. People also forget, in wrestling, that only in the case of rare individuals, is the personality going to be popular and interesting and have momentum in spite of the stories it's involved in. That's face of the company material talent that is like that.

What Cesaro would most benefit from is being involved in a highly physical and emotional feud while working with/against two of the best speakers in wrestling right now. People forget about the time where a feud, given three PPV matches, made to be something epic and built/written well is what got everyone so over in the AE and before. Look at the Triple H/Rock rivalry. Two guys brought up from the midcard to the main event together on the strength of their incredible feud.

Nowadays it's like: he's getting over, GIVE HIM THE MAIN EVENT PUSH NOW! Garbage. Absolute garbage. Whenever that's happened people have always crapped on it, it hardly sticks to anyone (besides giving them meaningless career "padding") and yet when it comes to their personal favorites, fans ask for the same garbage booking.

And frankly, I'm sick of seeing wrestling being done that way. Hot and fast and sloppy as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I respectfully disagree. I do not feel Swagger and Cesaro are on equal footing and it does not help either of them to feud for very long. Only drags Cesaro down.


fpalm No, it's not respectful by any means. Then again, Cesaro was in the indies so he must be a God by comparison of the rest of the roster. This is as stupid as the people complaining about Cena not main eventing anymore.

Whether you like Swagger or not, having a feud with a midcard talent and showcasing it and having it accumulate at a PPV (Extreme Rules) and having a proper pay off where the one pushed will go over is a smart idea. God, you guys really are just being ridiculous to the point of being thick skulled. "BOOHOO NO I WANT TO SEE HIM GET A TITLE NOW WAH." is what you sound like. Be patient, allow him to finish a feud worthy of a PPV match. Swagger and Cesaro were a tag team for nearly a year and, arguably, were the most over for several of those months. Their disbandment deserves more than one shitty RAW match. I'd say their feud is more of a test drive of how Heyman/Cesaro will operate once shifted to the main event scene. You have to have a trial run and test what needs to changed now, or Cesaro WILL flop and lose momentum. 



FlyingBurrito said:


> Hopefully for Cesaro that's the last time we hear them playing him out to the RA theme music. Get the man a real theme that helps put him over.
> 
> I really think Cesaro could be a cool character if he shaves his head and takes off the garters. Now he's got Heyman to cover for his lacking of speaking skills so the sky should be the limit now if they clean up his look.


God yes, please give him his own theme music. He leeched off of Swagger/Colter for months and no one will admit it, but by God don't have him take the theme made for the dude he's burying.



Pugilist said:


> Yeah, I've come to realize that all of the stuff about wanting epic stories and great matches is thrown out of the window once it comes to favorites. A damn shame. People really do put NAMES before the actually art of wrestling these days. For me: I don't mark for overness or kayfabe accomplishments. Bray Wyatt is my favorite right now and I'd rather he could long full programs in the midcard for the rest of his career instead of the rushed trash that people seem to want for Cesaro.
> 
> And anyway, in terms of his momentum, a decent feud with Swagger is the best way to keep it rolling. People also forget, in wrestling, that only in the case of rare individuals, is the personality going to be popular and interesting and have momentum in spite of the stories it's involved in. That's face of the company material talent that is like that.
> 
> ...


If I could rep you 1000 times over for this I would. Damn straight man, you've got it figured out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Yeah, I've come to realize that all of the stuff about wanting epic stories and great matches is thrown out of the window once it comes to favorites. A damn shame. People really do put NAMES before the actually art of wrestling these days. For me: I don't mark for overness or kayfabe accomplishments. Bray Wyatt is my favorite right now and I'd rather he could long full programs in the midcard for the rest of his career instead of the rushed trash that people seem to want for Cesaro.
> 
> And anyway, in terms of his momentum, a decent feud with Swagger is the best way to keep it rolling. People also forget, in wrestling, that only in the case of rare individuals, is the personality going to be popular and interesting and have momentum in spite of the stories it's involved in. That's face of the company material talent that is like that.
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan is a good example of this even though his slow burn feud and build was not by design, but he slowly build to be the top guy in the company at the moment. He was not rushed and it worked out great for him, even though he had to overcome a ton of burials. but if they can build more guys like DB (slowly and have it with the goal of him being a top guy and not really trying to bury him), we could have a ton of new stars.

With Cesero you could even build to a Lesnar match with him to see who the true Paul Heyman guy is, which I think would be amazing.
Maybe when its time for Lesnar to hang it up, let Cesaro be the one to do it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't get where this fear of Cesaro losing popularity/momentum is coming from. The WWE has shackled an insanely over guy with one of the most amazing managers to date and you guys are complaining because he might have a feud that makes logical sense and last more than one week. The casuals have never cared about Cesaro's lack of personality/gimmick before. As long as he picks big dudes up and swings them, then that's all most care about and it's enough to keep him relevant.


If you really think at this point that if Cesaro and Swagger are going to be involved in anything BUT a systematic destruction and methodical burial then you're sadly mistaken. Heyman at this point is on a warpath for credibility and it's clear that he doesn't care who he takes down. Two of his guys got buried last year and he gave up a ton of credibility for one guy that walked out on him. 

What he said about "strategist" is something every opponent of Heyman should really fear right now. 

Do I think that he will not hesitate for even a second at the chance of burying Swagger and Zeb so deep that they'll come out the other side of the world? Not even a little. I don't trust Heyman right now ... there's something off about the way he dismissed Zeb and I expect that this is how it's going to be most of the way through the "feud" if they let it happen. 

I'm looking forward to anything Heyman and Cesaro have in store, but at this point I don't see any opponents of Heyman coming out looking good. That's my reasoning for not wanting a "feud" between Zeb and Heyman. 



Dub J said:


> I think the next step is defeating Big E for the IC belt. They need to continue on with this push and build him up for main event status. Not sure Cesaro could stay at that level but he should at least jump back and forth between mid-card and main event.


Yeah. Big E vs Cesaro at ER is most likely what's going to be happening and what I really want to see as well. Big E has flopped massively and it's clear that he's not really in WWE's long-term plans at the moment. At least not for the rest of 2014 anyways. 

I really think that Zeb might induct someone else as a Real American and that'll be the end of it. The Real American gimmick is a nice midcard gimmick and a good niche for both Swagger and Zeb. Feuding with Heyman will severely hurt Swagger because I have a feeling it's going to be as one-side as Heyman and his guys had to endure at Punks' hands last year.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Two of my top 3 favorite people on the show right now together. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> If you really think at this point that if Cesaro and Swagger are going to be involved in anything BUT a systematic destruction and methodical burial then you're sadly mistaken. Heyman at this point is on a warpath for credibility and it's clear that he doesn't care who he takes down. Two of his guys got buried last year and he gave up a ton of credibility for one guy that walked out on him.
> 
> What he said about "strategist" is something every opponent of Heyman should really fear right now.
> 
> ...


fpalm

I love how people deliberately ignore every single post I make for the sake of wanting to be correct. I've said multiple times that Swagger/Colter will be buried by the end of this feud, but the doesn't mean that they cannot showcase their respective talents in the meantime and give Heyman/Cesaro a run for their money. 

If you want to make the IWC start to dislike Cesaro, make him into someone insufferable with crappy one liners who never loses...if they're not careful, even with the addition of Heyman, Cesaro could be face Sheamus 2.0. 

I wish people would just bite the bullet and admit they just hate Swagger and that's why they don't want them to feud because any of this other crap of Cesaro losing steam or momentum or not benefitting from their feud is complete b/s.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm No, it's not respectful by any means. Then again, Cesaro was in the indies so he must be a God by comparison of the rest of the roster. This is as stupid as the people complaining about Cena not main eventing anymore.
> 
> Whether you like Swagger or not, having a feud with a midcard talent and showcasing it and having it accumulate at a PPV (Extreme Rules) and having a proper pay off where the one pushed will go over is a smart idea. God, you guys really are just being ridiculous to the point of being thick skulled. "BOOHOO NO I WANT TO SEE HIM GET A TITLE NOW WAH." is what you sound like. Be patient, allow him to finish a feud worthy of a PPV match. Swagger and Cesaro were a tag team for nearly a year and, arguably, were the most over for several of those months. Their disbandment deserves more than one shitty RAW match. I'd say their feud is more of a test drive of how Heyman/Cesaro will operate once shifted to the main event scene. You have to have a trial run and test what needs to changed now, or Cesaro WILL flop and lose momentum.


It's funny how you keep trying to turn this into an "indie" thing when I'm one of the people that doesn't care for Daniel Bryan and never followed ROH. So your indie debate is actually laughable. I don't have a single favorite wrestler. I don't have an agenda nor do I take it personally when someone doesn't like "my guy". I never saw Cesaro before he was on Raw/SD. I appreciate his abilities in the ring and the way the fans connect with him. The same cannot be said for Swagger. As I stated before, he's just another Del Rio. A guy that just happens to be there every week. A wallflower. 

If you will actually read my posts, I specifically said he (Cesaro) needs to continue being built up to the point he can jump between mid-card and ME status. I absolutely do not feel like Swagger would help Cesaro's portfolio and Swagger is beyond repair. "Badass" Swagger didn't even work before the Real Americans. 

Let's cut the bullshit and call this for what it is. You are a diehard Swagger fan and you watched Swagger's meal ticket walk off with Paul Heyman last night.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is a good example of this even though his slow burn feud and build was not by design, but he slowly build to be the top guy in the company at the moment. He was not rushed and it worked out great for him, even though he had to overcome a ton of burials. but if they can build more guys like DB (slowly and have it with the goal of him being a top guy and not really trying to bury him), we could have a ton of new stars.


Another good example is actually the top star in the company (for the last 8 years or so btw). 

When he got hot, I mean really hot, hotter than Cesaro is now, there was no real rush on the WWE's part.

He was in the midcard for multiple ppvs against Booker T. Against Renee Dupree. Against Carlito. They didn't rush things and he was just alright. People have got to realize that this rush booking doesn't help. It hurts.

Ryback, Dolph Ziggler, Del Rio. It doesn't matter that you spent five years going from point A to point B. Going from B to C too fast can still be the wrong move.

Another thing that you've got to realize is that rushed booking is the FIRST SIGN that your favorite is about to be buried. The first sight that they're about to be built up for a short main event run, milked for what they're worth and then sent back down to the midcard. Please, understand that. If you care about Cesao you want the patience booking done cool and airtight. You don't want the rushed sloppy mess that you're about to get. 

I see where you're coming from. Right now your favorite wrestler looks hot as fuck. Looks like he's climbing up that mountain and building a house there. I've been there a thousand times. Guys booked like Cesaro are meant to be temporary. He looks invincible, he looks protected, he looks safe for now. But history shows that it's not going to last unless they take their time and give him things he can sink his teeth into. 

The reason guys like Bryan and Cena did well is because their epic feuds in the midcard allowed them to build support that would be there for them regardless of if they were involved in big story lines or not. What you want for Cesaro means that his support will depend on how highly he's booked. And of course, he can only be booked so high, for a certain amount of time. In effect, Cesaro is becoming Sheamus 2. And no doubt Sheamus has had a lot of kayfabe success. But he's and AFTERTHOUGHT compared to the real stars and juggernauts like Bryan and Cena at this point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> I love how people deliberately ignore every single post I make for the sake of wanting to be correct. I've said multiple times that Swagger/Colter will be buried by the end of this feud, but the doesn't mean that they cannot showcase their respective talents in the meantime and give Heyman/Cesaro a run for their money.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're taking some real logical liberties here. 

How the hell does my post sound anything like I hate Swagger when I've spent the entire post saying that I don't want him to get buried along the way. If you're Ok with a burial, fine by me. I'm not. I'd rather see Swagger and Zeb in a better spot than be turned into Heyman and Cesaro's whipping boys. 

They need to break them up without a feud and Zeb needs to induct someone else into the Real Americans and continue feuding in the tag division WITHOUT losing credibility along the way.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wow, you're taking some real logical liberties here.
> 
> How the hell does my post sound anything like I hate Swagger when I've spent the entire post saying that I don't want him to get buried along the way. If you're Ok with a burial, fine by me. I'm not. I'd rather see Swagger and Zeb in a better spot than be turned into Heyman and Cesaro's whipping boys.
> 
> They need to break them up without a feud and Zeb needs to induct someone else into the Real Americans and continue feuding in the tag division WITHOUT losing credibility along the way.


I made a similar statement earlier in this thread and suggested Titus O'neil or Damien Sandow join the Real Americans. Neither of them have anything going right now but both do have some personality and could easily be over with the fans. Zeb + Swagger was better than Swagger on his own. Zeb + Swagger + Cesaro was better than Zeb + Swagger.


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Cesaro deserve it, about damn time he get pushed.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's not gonna happen. Whether you want to admit it or not, Swagger and Cesaro are nearly on par when it comes to working in the ring (I'd even argue that after years of being jobbed out to everyone and their brother, Swagger is a much better seller) and simply specialize in different things. There's a story to tell in their matches; a broken friendship, jealously, cockiness, bravado, patriotism. To cut it too short would be a disgrace to everything that's brought Cesaro up to this point in his career and would be a slap in the face to the very real burial Swagger is experiencing in order to get his former teammate and probably irl buddy over.
> 
> You have two equally talented managers that have delivered the most entertaining promos in the history of the WWE backing these two up and serving as their mouthpieces. This is a recipe for an amazing feud both in and out of the ring. Whether the WWE capitalizes on it and rejuvenates the midcard is up for debate. Hopefully they don't give into the impatient, indy-worshipping smarks who can't take five seconds to realize that there's potential for everyone to showcase their talents when there's a feud.
> 
> ...


Lol, I like Swagger but Cesaro is in a different league compared to Swagger in the ring.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I made a similar statement earlier in this thread and suggested Titus O'neil or Damien Sandow join the Real Americans. Neither of them have anything going right now but both do have some personality and could easily be over with the fans. Zeb + Swagger was better than Swagger on his own. Zeb + Swagger + Cesaro was better than Zeb + Swagger.


I feel ya. There are some wrestlers that are simply always better in stables and that's not a slight on them at all ... It's just as integral a part of wrestling as singles wrestling is. 

Agreed on both Titus and Sandow. Excellent additions. 

Except, I don't think Titus wants to be in a tag team right now since he himself asked to leave the PTP. It's a shame. He's not good enough to be a major singles' threat. And to be honest with you, neither is Sandow. Sandow and Zeb both on the mic could make for some really fun and condescending segments with Swagger being the intimidating muscle. It can be done and done well.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Except, I don't think Titus wants to be in a tag team right now since he himself asked to leave the PTP. It's a shame. He's not good enough to be a major singles' threat. And to be honest with you, neither is Sandow. Sandow and Zeb both on the mic could make for some really fun and condescending segments with Swagger being the intimidating muscle. It can be done and done well.


True. The more I think about it, the more I believe Sandow would be a perfect fit for the Real Americans. Their personalities are very similar and Sandow's mic work would transition well into what Zeb is pushing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> It's funny how you keep trying to turn this into an "indie" thing when I'm one of the people that doesn't care for Daniel Bryan and never followed ROH. So your indie debate is actually laughable. I don't have a single favorite wrestler. I don't have an agenda nor do I take it personally when someone doesn't like "my guy". I never saw Cesaro before he was on Raw/SD. I appreciate his abilities in the ring and the way the fans connect with him. The same cannot be said for Swagger. As I stated before, he's just another Del Rio. A guy that just happens to be there every week. A wallflower.
> 
> If you will actually read my posts, I specifically said he (Cesaro) needs to continue being built up to the point he can jump between mid-card and ME status. I absolutely do not feel like Swagger would help Cesaro's portfolio and Swagger is beyond repair. "Badass" Swagger didn't even work before the Real Americans.
> 
> Let's cut the bullshit and call this for what it is. You are a diehard Swagger fan and you watched Swagger's meal ticket walk off with Paul Heyman last night.


:lmao

Yeah, no you couldn't be further off from the mark with that one. I don't mind Cesaro, but I knew that him being paired with Swagger would damage Swagger in the long run, so honestly I'm glad they're not together. Unlike the fickle, whiny people like yourself who need to see someone you like always in the main event scene or you'll pitch a bitch, I'm more than content with Swagger in the midcard. Heck, I don't even care if he's jobbing on superstars every week, he's my guy. 

But if you think a legitimate feud with history, amazing in ring athletes, and phenomenal mic workers is a bad thing then you're really beyond the point of ignorant and are just blind. Also, your idea of pairing Swagger off in another tag team was stupid, it's been stupid, it still sounds stupid now because you can't back it up with anything beneficial or logical whatsoever.



Waffelz said:


> Lol, I like Swagger but Cesaro is in a different league compared to Swagger in the ring.


I've said before Swagger is a midcard talent, Cesaro is a main eventer. 



Reaper Jones said:


> Wow, you're taking some real logical liberties here.
> 
> How the hell does my post sound anything like I hate Swagger when I've spent the entire post saying that I don't want him to get buried along the way. If you're Ok with a burial, fine by me. I'm not. I'd rather see Swagger and Zeb in a better spot than be turned into Heyman and Cesaro's whipping boys.
> 
> They need to break them up without a feud and Zeb needs to induct someone else into the Real Americans and continue feuding in the tag division WITHOUT losing credibility along the way.



What you're saying is, instead of having a back and forth feud between Swagger and Cesaro that tells a story and allows the managers and the wrestlers to showcase their talents, but ultimately ends in Swagger's loss you'd rather have him lose to Cesaro is a 5 minute match and RAW and never interact again. How does that POSSIBLY sound better? 

The idea of another Real Americans tag team forming is ridiculous. Especially so shortly after losing their former member. There's no need for another tag team to form right now because there's plenty in the division now and possibly some makeshift ones in the works. The only reason the RAs worked was because people are diehard indy marks and didn't care about the blandness of Cesaro, they just want him to swing people. Another RAs team, no matter who you put in it short of goddamn Kurt Angle, would be a bigger flop than Swagger going solo.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

I was hoping this would happen a few weeks ago. Looking forward to Heyman and Colter on the mic against each other


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Let me reiterate. I don't hate Swagger. lol 

I actually want him to do well as I want to see every talent succeed. I just think he has proven to be a better asset as a tag team competitor than singles. I strongly believe a long feud between Cesaro and Swagger does not benefit either of them and will actually be the ruination of both. As a matter of fact, I was a bit miffed that the Real Americans broke up having never held the tag titles. I think that's a travesty. I really want to see a Swagger/Sandow version of the Real Americans hold the belts regularly and for respectable periods of time. The tag division is in serious need of ying to Uso's yang and I think a revamped version of Real Americans would be just that.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

> That's not gonna happen. Whether you want to admit it or not, Swagger and Cesaro are nearly on par when it comes to working in the ring (I'd even argue that after years of being jobbed out to everyone and their brother, Swagger is a much better seller) and simply specialize in different things.


 I think your the one who has to "admit it", Cesaro has been putting on MotN in near every singles match he's had and has had atleast 1 match in the WWE top 5 MotY candidates since his debut. Swagger has 0.

Hell, last night was the worst Cesaro has looked in ages ring wise and it was against Swagger. 

You can complain as much as you like about it being because Cesaro was on the indies and Swagger wasn't....
*BUT.....*
Lesnar is heralded as a great worker by most of the same people and he was never on the indies. Neither was Angle. Neither was Benjamin. Hell, HBK as a worker is almost entirely a product of WWE also.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> Let me reiterate. I don't hate Swagger. lol
> 
> I actually want him to do well as I want to see every talent succeed. I just think he has proven to be a better asset as a tag team competitor than singles. I strongly believe a long feud between Cesaro and Swagger does not benefit either of them and will actually be the ruination of both. As a matter of fact, I was a bit miffed that the Real Americans broke up having never held the tag titles. I think that's a travesty. I really want to see a Swagger/Sandow version of the Real Americans hold the belts regularly and for respectable periods of time. The tag division is in serious need of ying to Uso's yang and I think a revamped version of Real Americans would be just that.


And it's not going to happen, ever. Sandow is so beyond buried, it's sad. Swagger is having a feud with Cesaro, regardless of how much you guys want that to not happen. There is no way, within the next year, that Zeb will want to recruit another dude. It's just not happening.

You say you're miffed they didn't hold the tag titles, but in reality as soon as the RAs broke up everyone jumped ship and they're all backing Cesaro full heartedly, including you. If you cared for both of them, you'd want them both to gain something from their inevitable feud. 

And you really think a Swagger/Sandow combo would win the titles? Dude, I'm sorry, but that's just delusional right there. The casuals and marks don't care about Swagger and the marks care about Sandow, but the WWE nor do the casuals give a flying crap about him. Any revamped version of the RAs would fail. I adore Swagger, but I'm not stupid, and the only reason majority gave a crap about the RAs was because of Cesaro. Any attempt to revamp them would be a complete and utter failure. The Real Americans are done forever, Cesaro's getting his much desired solo push and Swagger is either getting buried or gonna hover around the midcard as a filler heel.



BehindYou said:


> I think your the one who has to "admit it", Cesaro has been putting on MotN in near every singles match he's had and has had atleast 1 match in the WWE top 5 MotY candidates since his debut. Swagger has 0.
> 
> Hell, last night was the worst Cesaro has looked in ages ring wise and it was against Swagger.
> 
> ...


My issue is the fact that Cesaro IS worshipped and put above others because he came from the indies. Seriously, people DON'T want a feud between two amazing managers and great in ring talents because they think Cesaro is above that sort of feud? How does that even sound? A feud between them is the only thing that makes sense! Del Rio is going after the IC, Ambrose is tied up in a feud so no US title, and no way on God's green earth is Cesaro getting his mitts on the WWEWHC before Summerslam, possibly not even in 2014. So they're literally arguing no feud for the sake of what???


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Well there's a lot in this thread to discuss - some really good thoughts, but also a lot of comments that show bias towards favorites, which I understand. If I had to choose between Cesaro & Swagger, I think Cesaro is the better all-around talent. Not a great mic worker obviously, but believable when he has to speak for himself. That being said... I appreciate what Swagger brings to the table, but personally I've never been all that impressed with him as a singles competitor. He shines as a tag team guy IMO and his team with Ziggler in 2011 is extremely underrated.



Reaper Jones said:


> If you really think at this point that if Cesaro and Swagger are going to be involved in anything BUT a systematic destruction and methodical burial then you're sadly mistaken. Heyman at this point is on a warpath for credibility and it's clear that he doesn't care who he takes down. Two of his guys got buried last year and he gave up a ton of credibility for one guy that walked out on him.
> 
> What he said about "strategist" is something every opponent of Heyman should really fear right now.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not sure why Cesaro even needs the IC Title. I think a guy like Ziggler could use it even more and a Ziggler/Big E matchup has much more history and a better backstory. Plus, Ziggler as IC champ would produce just as many good matches and I'm for that.

And honestly, I'll be shocked if we don't see Cesaro vs. Swagger at Extreme Rules. Especially with it usually being a card loaded matches that have stipulation, I could see their match being a No DQ. And while I certainly wouldn't mind an extended feud between the two, I don't think this one necessarily needs to be extended past ER. They had already teased dissension for a while and they never won the tag titles, so there doesn't really have to be a long drawn out storyline. They could make it one, but I don't believe it's in anybody's best interests to do so. I imagine they'll give them 15-18 minutes at the PPV, since I don't believe they're going to undercut Zeb & Swagger just to push Cesaro. They'll make Swagger look good in the process because that's one of the things Cesaro does really well.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I like how Heyman is a hated heel manager with Lesnar, but a beloved face manager with Cesaro.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You say you're miffed they didn't hold the tag titles, but in reality as soon as the RAs broke up everyone jumped ship and they're all backing Cesaro full heartedly, including you. If you cared for both of them, you'd want them both to gain something from their inevitable feud.


It's as simple as this, and I've stated this already. A drawn out Cesaro/Swagger feud will not benefit either one of them. Cesaro's momentum will die and Swagger will be left twisting in the wind. Swagger only had my attention as a part of, quite possibly, the best tag team in the division at the time. I cannot see how a lengthy run as a singles competitor will turn out well for Swagger. Zeb's mic work will only keep Swagger going for so long before the fans grow bored with Zeb. At Dutch's age I doubt he will even want to keep this up much longer anyway. There has to be more to Swagger than that. 

It's not as if Swagger is an up and comer with all kinds of upside. They've tried a number of angles with him as a singles competitor and nothing really gave him enough boost to sustain anything. I think it's simply a case of he's found his niche and he would be best served to stick with it.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never watched an indy federation in my entire life, but it's pretty clear that Antonio Cesaro is substantially more talented and entertaining than Swagger. You can try and make excuses to console yourself about why people like him more, but it's not really a difficult equation to figure out.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

This is amazing. Anybody that thinks just because heyman has heat now its a bad thing think about it. If Cesaro ditched coulter and went on his own where would he go? He'd lose momentum. Now that he,s with heyman he,s one of the hottest guys in the company and when he eventually turns on them Cesaro-Lesnar will catapult Cesaro into being a legit maineventer THEN he can go on his own.

This is amazing. Thank you wwe and dont fuck up.


I do not want to see Swagger-Cesaro at all. Yeah I know theres some Swagger fans in here but lets be real. He had his chance. They put the worldtitle on him and he failed. Cesaro was more over as us champion and 3 months into being on the roster then swaggers ever been. I dont want him dragging cesaro down.

Right now id keep cesaro strong. Not sure if theres a good feud for him still unless they debut Sami Zayn holy shit that would be awsome. Id have Cesaro look strong and squash some midcarders for the next month or two before they have a program for him. Fine even if he has a match with Swagger I guess Heyman/Coulter on the mic would be epic but I dont want it dragging out. Have Cesaro beat Swagger at extreme rules and get it over with.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And it's not going to happen, ever. Sandow is so beyond buried, it's sad. Swagger is having a feud with Cesaro, regardless of how much you guys want that to not happen. There is no way, within the next year, that Zeb will want to recruit another dude. It's just not happening.
> 
> You say you're miffed they didn't hold the tag titles, but in reality as soon as the RAs broke up everyone jumped ship and they're all backing Cesaro full heartedly, including you. If you cared for both of them, you'd want them both to gain something from their inevitable feud.
> 
> ...


I'm not an indie fan, yet I'm a Cesaro fan, based on what he's done in WWE, because I don't even know what he did in the indies. 

#1, We should have a Cesaro/Swagger program.

#2 Then have a new member added to Real Americans. doesn't have to be Sandow though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dub J said:


> It's as simple as this, and I've stated this already. A drawn out Cesaro/Swagger feud will not benefit either one of them. Cesaro's momentum will die and Swagger will be left twisting in the wind. Swagger only had my attention as a part of, quite possibly, the best tag team in the division at the time. I cannot see how a lengthy run as a singles competitor will turn out well for Swagger. Zeb's mic work will only keep Swagger going for so long before the fans grow bored with Zeb. At Dutch's age I doubt he will even want to keep this up much longer anyway. There has to be more to Swagger than that.
> 
> It's not as if Swagger is an up and comer with all kinds of upside. They've tried a number of angles with him as a singles competitor and nothing really gave him enough boost to sustain anything. I think it's simply a case of he's found his niche and he would be best served to stick with it.


But what I don't understand is how you think taking someone who you think isn't talented (Swagger) and pairing him with someone who is beyond buried and not over whatsoever (Sandow) and have it work. You think Swagger would be bad after a feud with Cesaro? Have him in Rybaxel 2.0 and see how well that works out. You can't expect to put a crappy, jobber level dude with Swagger and expect the RAs to be over like they were when it was Swagger and Cesaro. Like, I'm sorry but that sounds insane and makes no sense. You keep saying the RAs were over...hmmm...I wonder why? How many "We the People" chants did you hear during Swagger and Cesaro's match? Like...none? Well there you have it, people are always rambling about Cesaro having been the only one that mattered in the group and now you have solid proof of that. 

Even though Swagger will lose to Cesaro, we're not going to get a squash match. Swagger will be given a chance to wrestle and hopefully Zeb will cut a few good promos. It'll rekindle somewhat of an actual FEUD and storyline in the midcard-ish level. 

And dude, no, Cesaro's momentum will not die from having an emotionally charged feud and going over his former partner at a PPV, so please stop bringing it up. People are too high on him and adore Heyman for that to happen. 

I agree with your point on Zeb, I honestly thought he was going to go back into retirement after the RAs disband. Maybe Swagger will eventually have a face turn. Who knows? But stuffing him in a dumbass tag team bound for failure when he's not even over himself will not work.



King187 said:


> I've never watched an indy federation in my entire life, but it's pretty clear that Antonio Cesaro is substantially more talented and entertaining than Swagger. You can try and make excuses to console yourself about why people like him more, but it's not really a difficult equation to figure out.


Don't insult my intelligence. I said they were _nearly_ on par when it came to in ring ability and specialize in different things. While Cesaro offers what majority of wrestling fans enjoy more, I'm not one of them. And lmfao, I don't need to "console" myself you're acting like I'm crying my eyes out or some shit. Cesaro is more over than Swagger, we've all know that from the beginning. Cesaro will bury Swagger and no one cares. We've also known that from the beginning. Doesn't change the fact they could put on an amazing match and deserve to do so.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Pugilist said:


> Yeah, I've come to realize that all of the stuff about wanting epic stories and great matches is thrown out of the window once it comes to favorites. A damn shame. People really do put NAMES before the actually art of wrestling these days. For me: I don't mark for overness or kayfabe accomplishments. Bray Wyatt is my favorite right now and I'd rather he could long full programs in the midcard for the rest of his career instead of the rushed trash that people seem to want for Cesaro.
> 
> And anyway, in terms of his momentum, a decent feud with Swagger is the best way to keep it rolling. People also forget, in wrestling, that only in the case of rare individuals, is the personality going to be popular and interesting and have momentum in spite of the stories it's involved in. That's face of the company material talent that is like that.
> 
> ...


:clap

Very applicable to Cesaro, but also to the talent across the board. Heck it's even applicable to life. 

And it's only gonna get worse with the WWE Network. I think the big problem is we're over saturated with too many hours of programming and I think we'll just keep getting further and further away from slow builds and moderation being able to be worked.

Maybe we'll get 1 chosen guy like Daniel Bryan that will get the build, but there's so many hours and the need for content with a limited roster of guys that the WWE is always going to be forced to push guys before they're ready.

The current roster is filled with guys that have potential but very few are genuinely ready. Hope they can stay slow and steady with all my favs.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

As sad as I am to see the demise of The Real Americans, who were one of the best tag teams in many a year, good for Cesaro. He's an exceptional talent and one worth pushing as far as they possibly can.

I just hope they make it gradual, though, and tell the story of his rise properly. He has the best manager in the world in his corner, so there's really no excuse to get this wrong.

As an aside, I hope Zeb and Jack Swagger still have a place after this. Cesaro being such an astounding wrestler doesn't take away the fact that Swagger is very good in his own right, and Zeb also remains an excellent manager.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, it would be ridiculous not to have Cesaro/Swagger face-off at the moment. It's the obvious progression of the storyline, and that's the most important thing of all. They'll have great matches, I'm sure, and Heyman/Zeb can carry home the promos flawlessly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't Call Me Paul said:


> As sad as I am to see the demise of The Real Americans, who were one of the best tag teams in many a year, good for Cesaro. He's an exceptional talent and one worth pushing as far as they possibly can.
> 
> I just hope they make it gradual, though, and tell the story of his rise properly. He has the best manager in the world in his corner, so there's really no excuse to get this wrong.
> 
> *As an aside, I hope Zeb and Jack Swagger still have a place after this. Cesaro being such an astounding wrestler doesn't take away the fact that Swagger is very good in his own right, and Zeb also remains an excellent manager.*


Yes and more yes. Too bad people won't recognize this whatsoever and really don't care about Swagger/Colter any longer. It was bound to happen, but doesn't make it suck any less that they'll be wasted after this feud.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yes and more yes. Too bad people won't recognize this whatsoever and really don't care about Swagger/Colter any longer. It was bound to happen, but doesn't make it suck any less that they'll be wasted after this feud.


I feel as though there is a simple solution to that. Have Swagger take the US Championship and defend it against every foreigner on the show, while Zeb is as xenophobic as possible. To me that screams interesting, dependable mid-card act.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't Call Me Paul said:


> I feel as though there is a simple solution to that. Have Swagger take the US Championship and defend it against every foreigner on the show, while Zeb is as xenophobic as possible. To me that screams interesting, dependable mid-card act.


Seems like it's a day late and a dollar short for this to happen, though. Cesaro killed off the relevance for the RAs gimmick and will smother any momentum for Swagger.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you guys give WWE credit for doing something right, like this? Man that pop was huge! Great writing and decision making from Creative.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Revil Fox said:


> I can't get over how big that damn trophy is


*Unzips*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This was a great decision honestly. I've been waiting for Cesaro to break away from Zeb & Swagger. I guess he's gonna be more of a tweener now seeing as he'll still be cheered despite being paired with heyman. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope this "feud" doesn't last long at all. Cesaro has been looking great against some top guys, he has Heyman backing so I'd rather he quickly dispatch Swagger. Looks like we could possibly be getting that since he was the coward and ran away, he might run away each and every time and when the match does officially happen on PPV it'll be a squash.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I hope this "feud" doesn't last long at all. Cesaro has been looking great against some top guys, he has Heyman backing so I'd rather he quickly dispatch Swagger. Looks like we could possibly be getting that since he was the coward and ran away, he might run away each and every time and when the match does officially happen on PPV it'll be a squash.


Not very observant, are you? Colter motioned Swagger to get out and kept on telling him to leave. It's not the first time a manager has decided they don't want their client fighting a particular person at a particular time. And that's a ridiculous reasoning for it to be squash match.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

anyone else fancy Cesaro to win MITB? i don't see The Shield splitting in time for it so i can't see Reigns winning it, unless they use the case as a way to break up the shield.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Cesaro, but I don't get this move. Heyman is a heel and Cesaro apparently is still a heel? Swagger is a face, or heel? I don't know where they are going with this. It seems to me that this is just another attempt with the WWE figuring they can pair anyone with Heyman and they will go over. Cesaro was already over and really didn't need to be a Heyman Guy. I would agree that he does need a mouthpiece, but it didn't have to be Heyman. The next Heyman Guy should have been Dean Ambrose. Like CM Punk, Ambrose won't need Heyman to put him over, but more of just making him seem more legit. 

Honestly, I thought the WWE would simply bring in Kassius Ohno and as a form of punishment they would have Ohno become Cesaro's manager. HHH said it was the "Reality Era" and this would have made sense. Perhaps instead of becoming a Heyman Guy last night. Instead, Cesaro comes out with a manager and close friend, Kassius Ohno. Ohno carries his bags, gets him coffee, and especially does the talking. This would allow for Cesaro to remain heel and have this big time attitude laughing at all the morons who cheer for him because he could care less.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

After Cesaro is done with Swagger I hope they debut Sami Zayn and have them feud. Win-Win imo. You finally get Sami Zayn on the mainroster and not just thrown in like Emma but in a real program against a topguy. Plus who better for Cesaro to face? 

Cesaro should go over but have them pull off 20-30 minute matches. Ive watched this match 4 times yet I could watch it ten more.

Bring in Zayn and have him work 1-2 ppvs with Cesaro in a real freaking feud with a good ass storyline.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not very observant, are you? Colter motioned Swagger to get out and kept on telling him to leave. It's not the first time a manager has decided they don't want their client fighting a particular person at a particular time. And that's a ridiculous reasoning for it to be squash match.


He was still a coward for leaving though  even with if it was his manager telling him to leave. Ridiculous I guess but still want this to be done quick. Axel was a Heyman guy and was fighting the likes of HHH and Punk. Cesaro is superior to Axel so i think he should also be fighting top level talent. Swagger just isn't that atm.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> After Cesaro is done with Swagger I hope they debut Sami Zayn and have them feud. Win-Win imo. You finally get Sami Zayn on the mainroster and not just thrown in like Emma but in a real program against a topguy. Plus who better for Cesaro to face?
> 
> Cesaro should go over but have them pull off 20-30 minute matches. Ive watched this match 4 times yet I could watch it ten more.
> 
> Bring in Zayn and have him work 1-2 ppvs with Cesaro in a real freaking feud with a good ass storyline.


I'm well aware of the amazing matches Cesaro/Sami have put on at NXT, so don't slate me for saying this BUT...in what world would an NXT rookie debut onto the main roster and start a feud with one of the top rising stars in the company? And you can bring up Paige debuting and starting a feud with the top diva by winning the divas championship all in one night, but it's not comparable considering the division has little to no talent. It would just kill Cesaro's momentum right now, plus there are still plenty of other credible talents to feud with, anyway.

Just another case of fantasy booking that will remain just that, a fantasy.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro will no doubt go over Swagger and I expect it to happen at ER with both Colter and Heyman going at each other on the mic in the lead up.

Zayn vs Cesaro would be amazing, and yea it may be a fantasy but what would be wrong with it?

Have even just one match where Zayn loses but fights valiantly and make him look super strong for it so he cant start his push, in the mean time Cesaro wins and gains more momentum on his way to the mainevent. Zayn will become an instant star and people will first realize how great he is in ring and how good of a baby face he is. It would be amazing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did someone say swing?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I marked that Cesaro is now a Heyman guy but what are people going to chant? Ce-sa-ro is not catchy enough imo. I wish they could still have given him the "WE THE PEOPLE" slogan and chant to go with it as that has helped him massively in getting to where he is.

As long as Heyman is doig the talking though then Cesaro will be absolutely golden. Dat eventual break up involving Cesaro and Brok aswell........ OOFT


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

This looks exciting, can't wait!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

S.A.M. said:


> I'm well aware of the amazing matches Cesaro/Sami have put on at NXT, so don't slate me for saying this BUT...in what world would an NXT rookie debut onto the main roster and start a feud with one of the top rising stars in the company? And you can bring up Paige debuting and starting a feud with the top diva by winning the divas championship all in one night, but it's not comparable considering the division has little to no talent. It would just kill Cesaro's momentum right now, plus there are still plenty of other credible talents to feud with, anyway.
> 
> Just another case of fantasy booking that will remain just that, a fantasy.


It wouldnt kill Cesaros momentum. Thats like saying Kane debuting to feud with taker would kill takers momentum. Like I said Cesaro goes over. Many fans know who Zayn is. Let the announcers put emphasis on both of there backgrounds. Have Zayn say something like I didnt beat you in nxt but I sure as hell will here. Im here to make a name for myself blabla. Its good for both guys.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I marked that Cesaro is now a Heyman guy but what are people going to chant? Ce-sa-ro is not catchy enough imo. I wish they could still have given him the "WE THE PEOPLE" slogan and chant to go with it as that has helped him massively in getting to where he is.
> 
> As long as Heyman is doig the talking though then Cesaro will be absolutely golden. Dat eventual break up involving Cesaro and Brok aswell........ OOFT


Something will come along eventually. Its not like it really matters. Cesaro is fine and you got a king of swing chant yesterday. Really who gives a shit about a chant? People can still pop for his entrance and the stuff he does in the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I marked that Cesaro is now a Heyman guy but what are people going to chant? Ce-sa-ro is not catchy enough imo. * I wish they could still have given him the "WE THE PEOPLE" slogan and chant* to go with it as that has helped him massively in getting to where he is.
> 
> As long as Heyman is doig the talking though then Cesaro will be absolutely golden. Dat eventual break up involving Cesaro and Brok aswell........ OOFT


No. Swagger is getting buried for this guy, the least they can do is let him keep his gimmick, chant, and music. Besides "King of Swing" is easy enough to chant.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So he worked as a heel on Smackdown. I was expecting a tweener.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I marked that Cesaro is now a Heyman guy but what are people going to chant? Ce-sa-ro is not catchy enough imo. I wish they could still have given him the "WE THE PEOPLE" slogan and chant to go with it as that has helped him massively in getting to where he is.
> 
> As long as Heyman is doig the talking though then Cesaro will be absolutely golden. Dat eventual break up involving Cesaro and Brok aswell........ OOFT


I think they should take away the RA theme and chant from Cesaro. The distinction between when he was in the Real Americans and now when he's a Paul Heyman guy needs to be clear. 

Plus, Swagger started the gimmick and it does fit him (an American) better (physical looks imo). Not mention Swagger seems to be the one losing this "break up" story and staying with coulter. So storyline wise, I think Swagger keeping the theme and slogan (with a new addition to the team) is best for both. 

and yes, Swagger swinging Brock at SS into a pin...:mark: x 1000


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

im SO glad he's finally getting a push again. As much as i like Swagger/Zeb.. they were just holding him back. Ive been a huge Cesaro fan since he debut. Now that he's with Heyman.. he's gonna make some big waves. Cant wait to see what happens. Just hope they dont change their mind and bury him in a couple weeks like they do with so many other talents.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No. Swagger is getting buried for this guy, the least they can do is let him keep his gimmick, chant, and music.


 Not one of those 3 things are remotely important though, it is Zeb who's the X-factor here and that's what Swagger needs to keep to remain relevant.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> Not one of those 3 things are remotely important though, it is Zeb who's the X-factor here and that's what Swagger needs to keep to remain relevant.


Do you realize how dumb it would be if Cesaro kept the "We the People" chant? Zeb goes hand and hand with the Real American gimmick and all the finer details of it. None of which Cesaro should keep.





MassiveDynamic said:


> im SO glad he's finally getting a push again. As much as i like Swagger/Zeb.. they were just holding him back. Ive been a huge Cesaro fan since he debut. Now that he's with Heyman.. he's gonna make some big waves. Cant wait to see what happens. Just hope they dont change their mind and bury him in a couple weeks like they do with so many other talents.


Lmfao, Colter did far from holding Cesaro back.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Called Cesaro winning the Battle Royal and being the Heyman guy about a week before WM. Nobody will believe me but oh well.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No. Swagger is getting buried for this guy, the least they can do is let him keep his gimmick, chant, and music. Besides "King of Swing" is easy enough to chant.


When will people understand what the term buried means? Losing a feud does not mean being buried. Swagger has been getting the wins for his team recently with people tapping to the ankle lock and has been made to look like a badass more so than in recent months. That is not being buried. 

A real American gimmick does fit Swagger given his amazing background and I hope he sticks with Colter.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> When will people understand what the term buried means? Losing a feud does not mean being buried. Swagger has been getting the wins for his team recently with people tapping to the ankle lock and has been made to look like a badass more so than in recent months. That is not being buried.
> 
> A real American gimmick does fit Swagger given his amazing background and I hope he sticks with Colter.


Swagger had a total of less than 10 wins for the team in the entirety of the Real American gimmick with Cesaro. He literally ate the pin every single time they lost, save for Sunday. 

Can you really, possibly, see them doing anything good with him after he loses this feud? He's not over and the gimmick can only do so much. Swagger's been buried throughout his career; post-WHC, post-Michael Cole post-Ziggler/Vickie,pre-Real American gimmick. They have a track record of crappy booking with him, half-baked pushes, and inconsistent storylines and booking.

He'll be made to look like a fool and buried miserably by the precious IWC darling Cesaro, no one can deny that. I doubt he'll bounce back after.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Called Cesaro winning the Battle Royal and being the Heyman guy about a week before WM. Nobody will believe me but oh well.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

the reason people like cesaro is because hes a hardworker. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but something tells me he either volunteered to go down to nxt to get more seasoning or he bit his tongue and still went down there and turned it into a postive experience. I've been a cesaro fan since day 1. However, wasn't a fan of the yodeling, tht was weird.

His look sticks out to me, he reminds me of an old school european wrestler. that look appeals to me. Stone cold disagrees, wants him to get knee pads. I think he should keep the european look. Its really him, this dude dresses like jason statham when hes out. I have no seen a picture of this guy not in a suit unless its at a wrestling event or hes working out lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This was an absolutely outrageous piece of pro-wrestling television. I don't think anybody at all saw that one coming and pretty sure that everybody loved it too! My only worry is that Cesaro is such a great face in the making that putting him with awesome heel Heyman is a little confusing but knowing those involved, I'm sure this will turn out very well!*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> the reason people like cesaro is because hes a hardworker. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but something tells me he either volunteered to go down to nxt to get more seasoning or he bit his tongue and still went down there and turned it into a postive experience. I've been a cesaro fan since day 1. However, wasn't a fan of the yodeling, tht was weird.
> 
> His look sticks out to me, he reminds me of an old school european wrestler. that look appeals to me. Stone cold disagrees, wants him to get knee pads. I think he should keep the european look. Its really him, this dude dresses like jason statham when hes out. I have no seen a picture of this guy not in a suit unless its at a wrestling event or hes working out lol


They are plenty of people who work their asses off and no one gives a crap about them, so no, I'm going to have to disagree.

People like Cesaro because he has a flashy, impressive moveset and the biggest thing that got him over was his swing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

when Heyman starts to creep up on Renee :lmao


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do you realize how dumb it would be if Cesaro kept the "We the People" chant? Zeb goes hand and hand with the Real American gimmick and all the finer details of it. None of which Cesaro should keep.


 Didn't say Cesaro should keep it, just said that Zeb is the important part for Swagger. Who keeps the music makes almost no difference [apparently Cesaro isn't going to have music for the immediate future atleast] and "We the People" will return to its WM29 level of overness.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

How did it go for Curtis Axel and Ryback? I think they have been stuck as lowe middle carders. So, it could probably turn out the same way for Cesaro.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

thaang said:


> How did it go for Curtis Axel and Ryback? I think they have been stuck as lowe middle carders. So, it could probably turn out the same way for Cesaro.


That could happen but I don't think it will. Cesaro's stock is on the rise, largely as a result of the fans (like Punk and Bryan before him); Axel was a jobber who would've been released when his contract expired and Ryback was a Goldberg clone who still can't get over after 10 years with the company (he started on TE4 alongside Daniel Puder and The Miz)

And to those doubting whether he can work as a face alongside a heel manager, Punk made it work for about 6 months before turning and was then able to turn back to being a babyface after Wrestlemania. Then there's Triple H who returned as a face in 2002 while Steph remained a heel.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They are plenty of people who work their asses off and no one gives a crap about them, so no, I'm going to have to disagree.
> 
> People like Cesaro because he has a flashy, impressive moveset and the biggest thing that got him over was his swing.


He's one of the best in-ring workers in the WWE along with Bryan and Rollins. don't let your Swagger boner blind you to that fact.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blommen said:


> He's one of the best in-ring workers in the WWE along with Bryan and Rollins. don't let your Swagger boner blind you to that fact.


You could have made your point without being a little shithead about it.

"LOL LEMME MOCK YOUR TASTES IN TALENT" does not make your opinion anymore valid.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You could have made your point without being a little shithead about it.
> 
> "LOL LEMME MOCK YOUR TASTES IN TALENT" does not make your opinion anymore valid.


Lol, I think the neg rep was a bit extreme. look, you state in your own sig "the most obnoxious jack swagger mark you've ever met" and must say you play the part brilliantly, but shouldn't such a statement signal a bit of self-reflection and degredation? You've been notoriously critical of Cesaro since he started outshining Swagger, everybody knows this but that shouldn't limit your assessment of how good Cesaro actually is. My opinion on Swagger is absolutely irrelevant, If you'll read my brief post again I never said anything about him, I was saying something about you. Yes, you. The guy who puts down Cesaro because of him being put in front of Swagger. If you truly can't acknowledge how good Cesaro is in the ring then you are either not very bright (for the record, I do not think that is the case) or you are blinded by your love for Swagger, which was the point i addressed in the original post. got it?

Sorry for assuming you could take a bit of fun regarding your favorite wrestler and your own image, it won't happen again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blommen said:


> Lol, I think the neg rep was a bit extreme. look, you state in your own sig "the most obnoxious jack swagger mark you've ever met" and must say you play the part brilliantly, but shouldn't such a statement signal a bit of self-reflection and degredation? You've been notoriously critical of Cesaro since he started outshining Swagger, everybody knows this but that shouldn't limit your assessment of how good Cesaro actually is. My opinion on Swagger is absolutely irrelevant, If you'll read my brief post again I never said anything about him, I was saying something about you. Yes, you. The guy who puts down Cesaro because of him being put in front of Swagger. If you truly can't acknowledge how good Cesaro is in the ring then you are either not very bright (for the record, I do not think that is the case) or you are blinded by your love for Swagger, which was the point i addressed in the original post. got it?
> 
> Sorry for assuming you could take a bit of fun regarding your favorite wrestler and your own image, it won't happen again.


:lmao

Oh my God, you guys are so rich and it's pathetic. I neg repped you because you're being a dick, there's no reason to bring my personal preference of a favorite wrestler into this discussion because it's not relevant. 

And no, you did critique him in the fact that you tried to associate being a fan of him as something negative, which is an insult to me and the talent as well, so try again.

And I like Cesaro, I do, but people are hyperinflating his talent to the point of ridiculousness. "He should beat Brock Lesnar!" How about tone it down a couple notches before you guys choke him, huh?

I've said multiple times that people value Cesaro and his in ring ability over Swagger's. I've even acknowledged that by WWE standards, Cesaro is a better in ring worker, so you can cut out that bullshit of me somehow being deluded because Swagger is my favorite.

You can cut off the condescension and little b/s attempts at coming off as analytical or witty. As soon as someone doesn't drool over Cesaro and worship the ground he walks on, then they're hating on him. I've never doubted Cesaro or chastised his in ring ability. I've chastised how shitty the fans are being and how much they're hyperinflating and overrating him. I put the shitty, smarky asshats down, not the amazingly impressive and over talent of Cesaro, so get your goddamn facts straight.

Oh, and another thing, I'm not a guy, so try and at least get a person's gender right before you try to personally past judgment on them. And look, we're not friends and I don't even know you. There is no "joking" or "fun" going on between us and I'm not interested in personal jabs from some random dude on the web. Discuss wrestling with people on this forum, don't try and attack them.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh my God, you guys are so rich and it's pathetic. I neg repped you because you're being a dick, there's no reason to bring my personal preference of a favorite wrestler into this discussion because it's not relevant.
> 
> ...


hope this clears everything up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

"The King of Swing" sounds corny, but I'm glad Cesaro has a perfect mouthpiece.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

thaang said:


> How did it go for Curtis Axel and Ryback? I think they have been stuck as lowe middle carders. So, it could probably turn out the same way for Cesaro.


It went that way because Ryback and Axel suck and their place is the mid-card or in this case the barren wasteland that is the tag division.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Blommen said:


> He's one of the best in-ring workers in the WWE along with Bryan and Rollins. don't let your Swagger boner blind you to that fact.





Jack Thwagger said:


> You could have made your point without being a little shithead about it.
> 
> "LOL LEMME MOCK YOUR TASTES IN TALENT" does not make your opinion anymore valid.


Wait, how can you have a boner for anything, I though you were fe...










I think having Cesaro "defect" to being a Heyman Guy was the best for both sides if they had to be broken up.

Cesaro with Heyman is going to work IMO. And it allowed Swagger to remain with Zeb, which is best for Swagger.

I personally wanted them to stay together as a team, and have at least one Tag Title run, but this was the best way to split them up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blommen said:


> hope this clears everything up.


Yeah, no. You've made sweeping and vast generalizations on my opinions on everything and still deny that fact that you were personally insulting me and by extension insulting a talent I admire and enjoy. Just because he's not popular, however, you think it's an acceptable way to speak. 

I've never said Cesaro was not good, I've said he isn't the best no matter how much people try to overrate and inflate him. And by extension of that, other talent is shafted or overshadowed. Heck, people are seriously trying to say he's a better superstar than the likes of HBK and Bret Hart. It's ridiculous and incredibly obnoxious and attempting to attack or bother someone who doesn't share the same hive mindset is no way to get me, or anyone else, to appreciate a talent. 

I'd suggest next time to perhaps not say anything at all or be more careful with your wording, because you've come off as nothing but condescending, dismissive, and mean. Then again, I should have expected as much from people when I didn't jump on the "Cesaro is a God and everyone else sucks" ship.



A-C-P said:


> Wait, how can you have a boner for anything, I though you were fe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, technically women can but not in the same sense. And the profile picture again seems to be an option I need to consider.

I'm glad they're done, I really am. The quicker Swagger is done and over with Cesaro, the less I have to deal with his fanbase.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no. You've made sweeping and vast generalizations on my opinions on everything and still deny that fact that you were personally insulting me and by extension insulting a talent I admire and enjoy. Just because he's not popular, however, you think it's an acceptable way to speak.
> 
> I've never said Cesaro was not good, I've said he isn't the best no matter how much people try to overrate and inflate him. And by extension of that, other talent is shafted or overshadowed. Heck, people are seriously trying to say he's a better superstar than the likes of HBK and Bret Hart. It's ridiculous and incredibly obnoxious and attempting to attack or bother someone who doesn't share the same hive mindset is no way to get me, or anyone else, to appreciate a talent.
> 
> ...


If you think I'm the one coming off as mean and dismissive, you are sorely lacking in the art of self reflection. Anyway let's end this here, I can't imagine either of us getting a kick out this argument.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blommen said:


> If you think I'm the one coming off as mean and dismissive, you are sorely lacking in the art of self reflection. Anyway let's end this here, I can't imagine either of us getting a kick out this argument.


I no, I know I'm being a bitch, but rightfully so because you decided to personally attack me and then backpedal and tried to make it into some type of joke and then continue on dismissing everything I've said for the sake of being right.

And I agree, end it here, because you'll continue to ignore what I've said because unlike you I have different opinions on a goddamn TV show and therefore you think you're right and thus your opinions are more valid.


----------



## Pelez (Mar 27, 2014)

This was so shocking, it was the last thing I expected from RAW, I thought he was going to break out on his own. This can only be good for his career though, I very much doubt he will get the Axel/ Ryback treatment, they were used just to give Punk a feud.


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> when Heyman starts to creep up on Renee :lmao


Did Cesaro touch her ass around 1:09? :lmao he kinda looks down and she reacts as though Cesaro did something to her.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

King of Swing is not enough of a gimmick change or a good gimmick, I'm a huge Cesaro fan, but I just don't know what it's going to take to get this guy a cool gimmick and some good mic skills. The way things are going though, he may not need them, but to truly be in the main event, he's going to have to develop them sooner rather than later.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da Hammer said:


> Did Cesaro touch her ass around 1:09? :lmao he kinda looks down and she reacts as though Cesaro did something to her.


It almost looks like it...that's just an overall dickish/heel thing to do, lol, which I'm sure is why he did it.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Now that he is with Heyman I just can't help to suggest that Ohno would have complimented these two so well. They never should have let him go. Imagine if Paul were managing the best tag team that did not happen in the WWE the last year and a half. I honestly think Heyman managing the former Kings of Wrestling would own.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

truk83 said:


> Now that he is with Heyman I just can't help to suggest that Ohno would have complimented these two so well. They never should have let him go. Imagine if Paul were managing the best tag team that did not happen in the WWE the last year and a half. I honestly think Heyman managing the former Kings of Wrestling would own.


Blame Ohno for being fat.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope this is the precursor to a double swing.


There just wouldn't be enough wet floor signs in the world to warn others of my marking.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Paul Heyman is supposed to be the biggest heel in the company along with Triple H and Brock lesnar. What exactly is the point in aligning him with a crowd favourite like Cesaro?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Thought that myself actually. If they're gonna go with heel heyman/heel lesner and face hayman/face cesaro on each raw it's gonna be awkward.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Paul Heyman is good enough to pull it off, and Cesaro need a mouth piece and his needs someone put over his power in ring and heyman is ideal just watch his promo this week on raw.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Brock is gonna be off until who knows so no problem for me.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Heyman aligns himself with those that he deems the best, and Cesaro falls into that category.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Kayfabe-wise, it doesn't, but in reality it was the best thing they could ever do for Cesaro. They've given the best mouthpiece in the company the task of hyping up Cesaro with the crowds, and the wrestler with the most exciting moveset the job with entertaining the fans in the ring. This is a match made in heaven and Cesaro will only get more over from it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Heyman managed babyface Punk and heel Lesnar at the same time and it was no problem then and it shouldn't be now.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Heyman managed babyface Punk and heel Lesnar at the same time and it was no problem then and it shouldn't be now.


Wat? Punk was the top-heel when Heyman start to manage him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

*hahhahahahah, they haven't even had time to explain it yet but it makes obvious sense. Heyman (kayfabe) is always looking for top talent to manage and Cesaro (kayfabe) wants the best manager possible.

WWE will then explain in more depth how their alliance has come about in due course.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



Redzero said:


> Wat? Punk was the top-heel when Heyman start to manage him.


And he was face the last time Heyman managed him. Don't try to be dense.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Cesaro is a crowd favorite, but he's still not a face imo. More of a tweener atm. Either way, Heyman wants to manage the best talent in the world and guide them. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

I'm fine with it. Like THANOS said, it's a match made in heaven and this can only benefit Cesaro going forward.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



SheamusRKO said:


> Thought that myself actually. If they're gonna go with heel heyman/heel lesner and face hayman/face cesaro on each raw it's gonna be awkward.


that would be totally epic, and only paul heyman can pull that off.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

It is a bit random but still let's see what WWE do with it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



THANOS said:


> Kayfabe-wise, it doesn't, but in reality it was the best thing they could ever do for Cesaro. They've given the best mouthpiece in the company the task of hyping up Cesaro with the crowds, and the wrestler with the most exciting moveset the job with entertaining the fans in the ring. This is a match made in heaven and Cesaro will only get more over from it.


This, it doesn't make much sense kayfabe wise, but it will be great for Cesaro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Cesaro's a horrendous talker and personality and they want to do something with him, so they gave him the best mouthpiece in history. There's probably also a Cesaro/Lesnar feud down the line so they're setting that up slowly.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

As mentioned, doesn't make sense yet in the logic of wrestling but it will, I suppose, in due time.

The only thing is that Paul E., having just masterminded the ending of The Streak, should have rolled in that shit for a bit longer. Aligning him with Cesaro in a feud against Swagger and Zeb will have to blur lines to kill that story off.

When I read Taker was at Raw but too injured to use, I couldn't help but think that the Cesaro as a Heyman Guy wasn't initially supposed to go through on Monday. Definitely happen, but not so soon. I'm not saying Undertaker was going to be used or that I'm right, just what went through my head. That entire segment seemed strange.

It doesn't make sense in what we're fine-tuned into seeing, but how fucking different would a manager be if he had a stable of heels AND faces? I'd be open to that. Why not? I like the idea of it, and if it consisted of Cesaro, Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman then it couldn't possibly even be a bad thing.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

I think they are testing the crowd at the moment, before deciding to fully commit to a face turn for ceasaro - see smackdown for that. Starts off shaking the hand of big show, then attacks him after the match. I think they want his to be a heel, but realize if the crowd does not accept him as a heel, they an still have an organic face change. 

In fact, I feel the WWE is being more cautious with how they build their stars right now, sine the rise of Daniel Bryan truly shocked them - HHH and Steph have realized the old way of doing things just will not work anymore.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

I can not wait to see how this pans out it can be anything but a bad thing for cesaro


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

People everywhere oh Cesaro sucks on the mic. Etc. Then going yes yes yes for one of the worst talkers. Cesaro > Bryan is EVERY SINGLE aspect.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And he was face the last time Heyman managed him. Don't try to be dense.


wait, he was a face when heyman got him?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

Heyman is a tweener, he doesn't care whether your a bad guy or a good guy, he just cares about representing the best in the business.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro's a horrendous talker and personality and they want to do something with him, so they gave him the best mouthpiece in history. There's probably also a Cesaro/Lesnar feud down the line so they're setting that up slowly.


Pretty much this. And while Cesaro is liked by the crowd, he is technically still a heel so him pairing with Heyman isn't really all that weird. Cena's still a face yet he's usually booed out of the building.


----------



## jjgp1112 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

I think they're doing a '98 Rock with Cesaro, splitting him from his stable but pulling back on the Face turn for the time being to let him get some mileage as a top level heel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



Thuganomics said:


> wait, he was a face when heyman got him?


He wasn't, Punk was a heel when Heyman became his manager. The minute Punk started turning face the dissension between the 2 was shown and the break up happened. Don't get it when people say Heyman managed a face Punk and a heel Brock. 

It was a huge moment but it didn't make sense unless they have completely ignored all the crowd reactions. Technically Cesaro hasn't even turned face yet, he's just been getting face reactions because he is amazing. Would be bad if they kept Cesaro a heel here.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



tonsgrams said:


> Paul Heyman is supposed to be the biggest heel in the company along with Triple H and Brock lesnar. What exactly is the point in aligning him with a crowd favourite like Cesaro?


The next Heyman Guy should have been Kassius Ohno. Thus, when Paul came out to introduce himself and tell the world who his new Heyman Guy is. Out comes Ohno from the crowd attacking Cesaro. Obviously, this puts Cesaro over as face like they were looking to do? I dunno. Anyhow, Paul and Ohno would explain that Cesaro screwed his former tag team partner, more talented, and better wrestler over by leaving him behind. Not only did Cesaro leave Ohno behind, but he even got him fired. 

Paul basically explains that they were known as The Kings Of Wrestling. A very popular tag team known all over the world without the WWE's help. Hands the mic to Ohno. Kassius explains that Vince and the rest of The Brady Bunch thought he wasn't physically pleasing. The same way how they thought Bryan wasn't fit for being the face of the company. Ohno says that due to Cesaro's Greek God physique and superhuman strength he landed a spot on television. Kassius tells us that Vince appreciates abs more than a hip toss. Ohno says that many claim to be the best and he will admit that the best play here, but he is The King of Wrestling. Drops mic, leaves ring, approaches Lawler, slaps Lawler, takes Lawler's Kings Crown, and leaves the arena with Paul.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*

The way crowds are these days they will cheer heels if the work they are doing is great.

It happens with Heyman a lot, yes he gets booed but when he says or does something that the "smarter" fans recognize it will garner cheers.

Same here, Cesaro will only get more over from it, go back and listen to the pop when Cesaro said "no Zeb, I'm a Paul Heyman guy" it was insane. He will get more over and over and evantually break off from Heyman just like Punk did, but until that happens he will slowly make his way into the mainevent, mark my words. Cesaro will be in the title picture at some stage this year and being with Heyman will only catapult those chances.


----------



## Chris Adams (Feb 23, 2014)

I think after Cesaro and Swagger feud they should add Kofi Kingston as a real american and go for a new tag team that way. Then have cesaro win the US or IC belt, thoughts?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris Adams said:


> I think after Cesaro and Swagger feud they should add Kofi Kingston as a real american and go for a new tag team that way. Then have cesaro win the US or IC belt, thoughts?


There will probably never be another Real Americans tag team. People keep pushing this idea but it makes no sense whatsoever for Zeb/Swagger to trust some again, especially when you guys mention people who ARE immigrants...seriously. It doesn't make sense.

And no, Swagger and Kofi is a horrible tag idea. One's a high flyer and barely 6 feet, the other is closer to 7 feet and a powerhouse/grappler and they wouldn't be compatible at all. 

Cesaro should get the IC title if anything, he had the US title and his reign was forgettable and didn't have any impact.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL at people comparing Cesaro to fucking CURTIS AXEL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Making Paul Heyman the manager of Cesaro doesn't really make sense.*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And he was face the last time Heyman managed him. Don't try to be dense.


He was a face for one fucking match and then dropped Heyman. Gee, wonder how that works out.


----------



## mitlaufer (Apr 14, 2014)

I cant really say im happy about the fact that Cesaro is now out from the real americans. The whole patriotic gimmick was pretty interesting. They got booed a lot at the beginning but match after match they got more fans until the whole crowd chants "we the people". It was really great how polarising cesaro was. At one side people hated him and the americans for being patriotic (for whatever reason its wrong to be patriotic) and at the other side they liked him because he is... well, good. 

Now he is "king of swing", eliminating the whole interesting patriotic polarising touch, making him to just another guy without a gimmick except "lol, he swings people, so he now is king of swing!". There are more than enough wrestlers who where nice, sympathic people but failed because they miss an interesting gimmick. And WWE took that from Cesaro.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Again, Cesaro is a good guy working for a bad guy. How are people confused by this?

YOU KNOW WHERE THIS IS GOING


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

mitlaufer said:


> I cant really say im happy about the fact that Cesaro is now out from the real americans. The whole patriotic gimmick was pretty interesting. They got booed a lot at the beginning but match after match they got more fans until the whole crowd chants "we the people". It was really great how polarising cesaro was. At one side people hated him and the americans for being patriotic (for whatever reason its wrong to be patriotic) and at the other side they liked him because he is... well, good.
> 
> Now he is "king of swing", eliminating the whole interesting patriotic polarising touch, making him to just another guy without a gimmick except "lol, he swings people, so he now is king of swing!". There are more than enough wrestlers who where nice, sympathic people but failed because they miss an interesting gimmick. And WWE took that from Cesaro.


I have to say I'm glad, though. It was never his gimmick in the first place and a fluke injury is the only reason he got involved with them in the first place. Swagger's been held back in the ring to make Cesaro look more impressive and once they're completely separated with no interactions we can finally see Swagger do what he does best and that's wrestle exceptionally well.

And as for the no gimmick thing, it doesn't really matter. People love his Swing and that's enough for them. I doubt much else matters at this point, but I'm still confused as to why he's heel and his first feud is with another heel-storyline wise it makes sense for him to feud with Swagger, but if one takes an objective viewpoint, Swagger is more of a face than Cesaro, which you think they'd want the opposite.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

From a wrestling aspect I do see the confusion, but to me managers in other sports may represent many different people. I wouldn't like a faction but I wouldn't mind Heyman managing 3-5 faces and heels. It just makes it more real. The good guy bad guy thing is outdated.


----------



## mitlaufer (Apr 14, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And as for the no gimmick thing, it doesn't really matter. People love his Swing and that's enough for them.


Sure, but it will get stale pretty quick. Just like the "YES!" thing, its like a "meme", its fun for a few months but it will get stale someday and people will get tired of it. Its just a move after all. While there are plenty of story-elements with being patriotic there arent any elements with a wrestling move. Just imagine the real americans letting black people in it, like cesaro, swagger and kofi. No one would expect it and suddenly the americans are interesting again. Or a feud between americans and two foreign wrestlers, WWE could choose two wrestlers who arent really a thing to give them a little bit more screentime and make them relevant again while pushing the americans, that would be to kill two birds with one stone. 

I really hope WWE will make wise decisions or else they kill the real americans. And since WWE thought its a good idea to cut the whole daniel wyatt thing (that was absolutly brilliant and daniel really was damn interesting while being a wyatt) after only one week im not really optimistic about that.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: CESARO's Push*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> He deserves this push as well. Incredibly talented and strong in the ring. He does need better mic work. But, he has the crowd behind him. Hopefully, we have a Bryan Vs CESARO for the title in the near future.


*He should get get better with his Mic work, Working with Paul!!! Im very happy he is the new Heyman guy!! :agree:*


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

These 2 should be good together. Cesaro can do the work in the ring while Heyman can get him over any more with great mic work.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heyaman will lead him to great things!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

mitlaufer said:


> Sure, but it will get stale pretty quick. Just like the "YES!" thing, its like a "meme", its fun for a few months but it will get stale someday and people will get tired of it. Its just a move after all. While there are plenty of story-elements with being patriotic there arent any elements with a wrestling move. Just imagine the real americans letting black people in it, like cesaro, swagger and kofi. No one would expect it and suddenly the americans are interesting again. Or a feud between americans and two foreign wrestlers, WWE could choose two wrestlers who arent really a thing to give them a little bit more screentime and make them relevant again while pushing the americans, that would be to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> I really hope WWE will make wise decisions or else they kill the real americans. And since WWE thought its a good idea to cut the whole daniel wyatt thing (that was absolutly brilliant and daniel really was damn interesting while being a wyatt) after only one week im not really optimistic about that.


YES hasn't gotten stale to people.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot wait to see how this is going down.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Obv Heyman will do good for Cesaro but still he needs to develop his own gimmick. He is no Lesnar who just needs to stand next to Heyman without saying a word. 

-I hope Cesaro can pull it of and get something going-


Also, I am not so sure about this King of Swing gimmick... In the beginning it will do him good and maybe the crowd will start king of swing chants, also he could end his promos with : cuz Iam the king of swing... which could be his catch phrase at first. = get over and make a name for himself.

Still, I hope he drops this circus-act and just goes over with his moveset and power, because in the end the swing shit will make him one dimensional and overshadow his true skills. 

2 years from now it would be epic if he plays a cocky super heel that leads a group. 

Cesaro stable : Ceasro plays some kind of king or imperator ( Cesaro) and enters the ring on a sedan , followed by some fighters and some bitches. ( Could imagine Sandow with him.... as a fighter and his mouthpiece / also maybe heel Kofi as the black knight or staff like that ). This would give him an outstanding gimmick and has the potential for many storylines.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

foc said:


>


W-w-what :lmao


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

So he doesn't even have a gimmick and people say it will get old. LOL...

anyway is he heel or face?


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> There will probably never be another Real Americans tag team. People keep pushing this idea but it makes no sense whatsoever for Zeb/Swagger to trust some again, especially when you guys mention people who ARE immigrants...seriously. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> And no, Swagger and Kofi is a horrible tag idea. One's a high flyer and barely 6 feet, the other is closer to 7 feet and a powerhouse/grappler and they wouldn't be compatible at all.
> 
> Cesaro should get the IC title if anything, he had the US title and his reign was forgettable and didn't have any impact.


Hopefully this means that Swagger with Zeb will stay out of the tag team scene and he can get built up as a credible heel in the midcard. There are enough jobbers there already and Swagger doesn't need to be one. Big E Langston, Cesaro, Barrett, & Sheamus need legit opponents if the midcard is to be relevant again.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The springboard uppercut from Smackdown.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> The springboard uppercut from Smackdown.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Very impressive. I also enjoyed that tiger suplex that he actually executed seamlessly on Swagger. Those two have perfect timing. My only critique is they both sell moves kinda goofy...so when they're going back and forth it gets a little cartoonish.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Shamans said:


> So he doesn't even have a gimmick and people say it will get old. LOL...
> 
> anyway is he heel or face?


He's a face in the role of a heel managed by a heel that the audience wants to see as a face and the other performers keep telling to be a face.

Very straightforward.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And he's also feuding with a heel while being overshadowed by another heel. This whole thing has been executed pretty awkwardly so far. Though I do love the idea of the pairing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And he's also feuding with a heel while being overshadowed by another heel. This whole thing has been executed pretty awkwardly so far.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Awkward is literally the perfect word to describe everything with Cesaro post WM.

And WWE are doing a poor job on wanting people like me, who aren't completely infatuated with Cesaro, for him to turn face. He seems more of a heel out of the Swagger situation and that's a really dumb thing on WWE's part.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Awkward is literally the perfect word to describe everything with Cesaro post WM.
> 
> And WWE are doing a poor job on wanting people like me, who aren't completely infatuated with Cesaro, for him to turn face. He seems more of a heel out of the Swagger situation and that's a really dumb thing on WWE's part.


With me it's because the way they're handling this pairing. It's getting to the point where I'm starting to change the channel whenever Heyman starts a promo and that's something I never thought I'd say. Starting to lose interest.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For me it's gotten to a point where I'm face palming throughout the entire thing. Cesaro is still a face. But his manager is a heel. Swagger is a heel but his manager is a face. 

Good job WWE. This is not complexity that compels one to watch, it's a dynamic one actually faces internal opposition to. Like looking at a crooked painting and wanting to fix it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> For me it's gotten to a point where I'm face palming throughout the entire thing. *Cesaro is still a face. But his manager is a heel. Swagger is a heel but his manager is a face. *
> 
> Good job WWE. This is not complexity that compels one to watch, it's a dynamic one actually faces internal opposition to. Like looking at a crooked painting and wanting to fix it.


I'd have to disagree with this. Cesaro is being a cocky asshole, waving his hand at Swagger on Smackdown was just one example of it. He's a heel, and his backstage segments and the whole way he carries himself reinforces it. Heyman is obviously heel. And, imho, Swagger and Colter are playing the part of tweeners, teetering towards faces. Save for Swagger interfering with Cesaro's match, he hasn't done anything heel-ish in weeks and even then it's not like faces /never/ interfere with matches. And the commentary solidified to me that it wasn't just Colter he was playing a face, but Swagger as well. Week after week it's been nothing but Swagger is jealous, but suddenly they're playing up the angle that Swagger upset, that he feels hurt that Cesaro betrayed him. We're supposed to sympathize with Swagger and Colter at this point, I believe.

I think your second point rings true for Heyman/Cesaro, though.



KuroNeko said:


> With me it's because the way they're handling this pairing. It's getting to the point where I'm starting to change the channel whenever Heyman starts a promo and that's something I never thought I'd say. Starting to lose interest.


Agreed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@Thwagger - I meant Cesaro is a face for the fans ... His antics are heelish pre-match, but because of his swing and actual face moveset, during the match people are forgetting he's supposed to be a heel and he himself starts pandering around like a face. 

Tehnically, I know he's supposed to be a heel. The question is .. does _he _know that he's a heel?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

And $wag-ger is gone.

Olè! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> @Thwagger - I meant Cesaro is a face for the fans ... His antics are heelish pre-match, but because of his swing and actual face moveset, during the match people are forgetting he's supposed to be a heel and he himself starts pandering around like a face.
> 
> Tehnically, I know he's supposed to be a heel. The question is .. does _he _know that he's a heel?


Honestly, even with his moveset he's still a heel to me. The Neutralizer is neither a heel or face move and while the Big Swing still gets a face reaction, I doubt fans magically forget he's still an ass when it comes to his character. He's still heel as hell, but fans still enjoy him. Same as a lot of heels that have been cheered, but the problem is the only thing people are popping for are his finishers. He doesn't have much of a characterization besides being Heyman's lacky and overly confident. The more exposure he gets with this character, I believe the less people might be behind him. It's not a very interesting or engaging character, either, or creative. Which is a problem that they could solve with him being face for real.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro doesn't have a character. He's just a swing. And I've been saying that from day one and nothing has happened to change my opinion.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Cesaro doesn't have a character. He's just a swing. And I've been saying that from day one and nothing has happened to change my opinion.


I...have to agree. And I know everyone wants to call me a hater or jealous because I'm a Swagger fan, but seriously...what character _*does*_ he have?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I...have to agree. And I know everyone wants to call me a hater or jealous because I'm a Swagger fan, but seriously...what character _*does*_ he have?


If you wanna go with the continuity of all his "characters", then he's a 6 languages speaking, yodeling, Swiss real American king of swing. 

.... Yeah... So.. There.. Hmphh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> If you wanna go with the continuity of all his "characters", then he's a 6 languages speaking, yodeling, Swiss real American king of swing.
> 
> .... Yeah... So.. There.. Hmphh.


:lmao

There's still no consistent characterization or even a personality trait for him.

Even now, Swagger still shows hints of his All American persona. The cockiness and attitude is still there, just presented in a different form.

I...honestly can't pick one defining personality gimmick of Cesaro.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> There's still no consistent characterization or even a personality trait for him.
> 
> ...


Right, which means he's got this over based on nothing more than what he does in the ring. Just imagine how over he'll be once he has that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thumbinthebum said:


> Right, which means he's got this over based on nothing more than what he does in the ring. Just imagine how over he'll be once he has that.


The WWE desperately needs to work on developing a character for him, then. Because his overness is dwindling a little and it's a shame. He's got a good look and is exceptional in the ring. Now, just find a character that fits.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Thumbinthebum said:


> Right, which means he's got this over based on nothing more than what he does in the ring. Just imagine how over he'll be once he has that.


This is why he got over: 










He couldn't get over with what he did in the ring _before _the swing - because no matter how good he was, he wasn't able to find any way to get himself noticed. The swing is his gimmick - but we're talking about character at this point. No one denies that he's talented as a wrestler ... but to say that he got over purely because of anything other than the swing is a gross exaggeration at this point. 

He still needs a character and just lumping him with Heyman isn't magically going to give him one. No matter how good Heyman is, he's not going to get Cesaro over to the top as is. There's still work to be done and that's all what we're acknowledging. 

To me, his character should've been the giant slayer, or the strongest man pound for pound. His stuff outside matches should be selling that. Heyman should be selling that. He should be in segments etc that show off his strength. He was on the verge of gaining that "character" the minute he tossed Show off the rope. Unfortunately, Heyman snuck in and since then Cesaro has regressed instead of impressed.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Cesaro :dance


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see the problem with his character - his defining trait is that he's strong as shit. Like, what's supposed to be Lesnar's defining character trait? The answer is it doesn't matter - he's a beast, and for some guys, that's all you need. Commentary puts him over as such (repeating the 'pound for pound' line, etc.).

Don't care for the jacket, or the moniker...or the music if I'm honest. He has begun using the "Hey!" which in six months will be the new over thing to do if be keeps using it. So fair trade in my book. I otherwise don't usually mind little things like that, but with his type of character every little detail is important (b/c there aren't a lot of them). I would've liked a 'Ribera'-style jacket (especially with the towel). The one he has looks cheap imo, and that's not a good image to present. The moniker is sort of dated-sounding - like he's Benny Goodman stompin' at the Savoy. Those are all so easily tweaked, so meh. He still has plenty left in the tank from an in-ring standpoint. A lot of fans are going to freak for the UFO, one-legged swing, Ricola Bomb, and Alpamare from the middle rope, so no worries on my end.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So hes officialy buried now fpalm well done WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's like they didn't like that he was so over. They give him a shitty theme and just ruin him with booking. It's so stupid what they've done to him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> So hes officialy buried now fpalm well done WWE.


why cause he lost to big e and had no paul heyman maybe wwe has a plan maybe we should give it a chance :lel


----------

